# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Говорим стихами

## Asteriks

*Любимая тема для тех, кому легче говорить стихами, чем прозой.
А значит, и моя любимая!*

----------


## Asteriks

Здравствуй, форум! Как ты тут?
Я пришла. Меня не ждут.
Кто в кровати, кто в постели,
Клавой клацаю я еле...
Я пришла, а вас няма.
Вот такая кутерьма!

----------


## Akasey

*падманули, падвяли*

----------


## Asteriks

Падманули, так и есть!
Лёши нет, а Таня здесь!

----------


## BIGm[]n

че за таня 
че за леша
яне драная колоша,
не по имени алеша,

а по имени БИГмЭн
нереальный сепермен...
обуздал уж я свой  комп
и вернулсо в вашу комп(анию)

напишите не томите,
рифму быстро сочините.
и поведайте о том , 
что пройзойдет потом

----------


## Asteriks

Как я рада? Где ты был?
Долго же ты комп чинил!

----------


## BIGm[]n

комп чинил я две недели
(как запчасти подоспели)
а байфлаи ме вместо 3 дней подрубали 5 пока я со словами а вы не охренели все тут вынес ногой дверь почты и вуаля  - пол часа и я тута...(нехватка невров на сост рифмы)

----------


## Asteriks

Нервы ты свои не трать!
Будь спокоен! Псих, видать!
Пост последний просмотри
И отличие найди.
Постарайся, будь мне друг,
Не изгадить всё вокруг.

----------


## MOHAPX

Пора и мне тут написать
Лопата, стул, диван-кровать
Компьютер, стол, еда и чай
Бери здесь все и не скучай!

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо за советы, други,
Нетрудно тему изменить,
Пусть не литература,
Зато легко её найти-ть!

(перетянем, чуть что!)

----------


## BIGm[]n

я забанен ка же быть,
как же это изменить?
дата бана - навсегда,
вот такая ерунда...

----------


## Asteriks

Понимаешь ли, Евген,
Нету с моря перемен.
Раз такая ерунда,
Значит, приходи сюда.
Я тебя предупредила:
Мат - и ты пойдёшь на мыло.
Я надеюсь, ты умён?
Чтобы не прогнали вон?
Лето, отдых впереди!
Сам себе не навреди.
(С пожеланиями никогда не мыться в бане - ваша Астерикс)

----------


## BIGm[]n

все нормально, я забыл,
да і саіт не очень был,
что то ріфма не ідет,
поэтому пойду пахаваю...

----------


## Banderlogen

Я подумал тут чуть-чуть...
Да, и такое вот бывает!
Размышлял о чем - не суть,
Но результат не впечаляет.

Был я где-то груб и прям,
Где-то просто был наглец,
Местами как баран упрям,
Придет ли этому конец?

Не знаю, врядли, так бывает:
Что просто не могу иначе.
Кого-то этот принцип убивает...
Я ж не со зла. Тогда тем паче!

Пока не удалил скупые строчки,
В ночном бреду ..
Сакажу я вам: "Спокойной ночки!"
Потопав спать ..

----------


## Asteriks

Твой стих меня привёл в восторг, 
Не столько сутью, сколько формой.
Ведь суть скрывается чуть-чуть,
Неважно, это стало нормой.

Когда ты пишешь для сИбя,
И о себе - к чему понятность.
Ложится рифма под топор
В угоду форме вероятно.

Я замутила этот стих,
Чтоб разговор с тобой продолжить,
Чтоб вдруг ты снова не затих,
А то снова разминёмся.  (спецом без рифмы, знаешь почему?)

----------


## Asteriks

*Репортаж с петлёй на шее*

О-о! Как круто обломалась!
На работу собиралась:
У компа потусовалась,
Парой реплик обменялась. 

Думала, не опоздаю.
(Ночью с Х….м болтаю,
Утром с С….м играю)
В результате получаю: 

Завуч бросила звонок,
Что пора не на урок,
А принять дежурство в срок.
Опоздала! …на часок…! 

Муж с машиной возле дома
(Дал ему один знакомый!
Это счастье! Шанс! Везенье!)
Поднимает настроенье. 

Он меня в салон кидает.
Зажигание включает,
На дорогу выезжает
И моих коллег встречает. 

Я, конечно, возмущаюсь
И ни в чём таком не каюсь.
Вдруг блокнот свой открываю – 
Шок полнейший получаю! 

Боже! Как могло случиться?
Разве можно так забыться!
В пол-девятого мне быть…
Раньше б надо выходить! 

Так ужасно лопухнуться!
Прямо хочется ругнуться,
А приходится заткнуться
И в дежурство окунуться. 

Вот сейчас сижу я в холле
(Полицейский главный в школе!),
Не вздохнуть, не отлучиться – 
Лучше б яду мне напиться…

За порядком я смотрю, 
Эти рифмы вот творю, 
На детишек наезжаю – 
Так разрядку получаю. 

Вот, друзья, такой пассаж,
Прямо с места репортаж.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Когда ты пишешь для сИбя,
> И о себе - к чему понятность.
> Ложится рифма под топор
> В угоду форме вероятно.


Ой, прозевал я твой ответ,
Забыл совсем про эту тему.
Хочу всем дать.. нет, не совет,
А спосаб вырашыць праблему.

Не трэба прыгажосць наводзiць,
Калi гу6ляецца размовы сэнс.
Жадаю вам прасцей сябе паводзiць,
Бо я, нажаль, не экстрасэнс.

----------


## Asteriks

По мне так лучше тайный смысл.
Где рифма есть, там есть отрада.
Там чувствам место есть всегда,
Хоть ради форм писать не надо.

----------


## Akasey

Я не поэт, но напишу стихами,
Чем к вашим (рифмам) подбирать,
Уж лучше я пойду в чат!!!

----------


## Asteriks

В каждой вещи, а также в стихах,
Можно несколько  качеств найти.
И уж если в нём рифма не ах,
Значит это без качества стих.

Претендуя на звание "стих"
Можно рифму любую плести,
А назваться "поэзией" значит
Нужно к самому смыслу идти.

----------


## BIGm[]n

я подавлен,я разбитт,
на экзамене убитт,
как же все же поступитт?,
мот училу пристрелить,

да и жизня мне не в кайф,
дененг нет, такая лайф,
и не слушаю я чайф,
ну а ктго то ловит драйв,

кто то рад и улыбался,
кто то плакал и ругался,
кто то ссорился , влю***лся,
ну а я скучал, терялся,

почему ж не так удачен?
почему ж я озадачен?
почему, меня бросаютт,
почему меня бутсаютт?

почемутак плохо жить,
почему нельзя любить,
зачем надо хоронить,
а потом еще гнобить,

ну а лучше унижатт,
почему я так зажатт?
почему именно я ?
почему столько нытья?

может быть я все же ЭМО,
я ж без розового шлема,
но пинает  жизнь меня,
блин давайте без нытья ,

што за разговор с собой , 
может быть я сам не свой ,
или что то с головой,
я же вроде не бухой,

поддержите вы скорей,
подбодрите , мол ОК,
и я стану веселей,
а пока что я вас злей.

как горыныч злющий ЗМЕЙ,
ты СЫнуля не робей, 
отпостися поскорей,

поддержитте вы меня,
т.к. жизнь в говноу мя..............................................  .

----------


## Banderlogen

Хай, БигМэн, не парься туго,
Чтоб не быть печальным УГом!
Мой совет тебе, коллега.
Вот такая вот телега.

----------


## Asteriks

В жизни нет такой причины,
Чтоб не избежать кручины.
Ты не умер? Молод? Смел?
Ныть завистников удел.

Пусть экзамен твой не очень,
Спал зато ты дни и ночи,
А не спал, так умный был,
Время в чате проводил.

Твой экзамен это тьфу,
Не готов ты был к нему?
Хватит париться, Евген,
Жди хороших перемен.

----------


## BIGm[]n

не в экзамене тут дело,
сердце бы не прогорело,
а экзамен - то фуфло,
математка - легко,

не зациклен я на нем,
можно сделать ход конем,
но проблема тут в другом,
всем бай бай, пойду бегом.....

----------


## Asteriks

Что мне делать, как мне быть,
Чтоб флудёркой не прослыть?

----------


## BIGm[]n

ОЙ-ой-ой, куда попала?
Говорят здесь все стихами....
Мне не гоже отличится, -
нужно с рифмой подружиться!
Впрочем, стоит ли стараться?
Все равно ведь не тягаться мне с Шекспиром...
правит миром проза серая,
стихами говорят все реже люди...
Да, мир прежним уж не будет!

_ добавлено через 3 минуты_ 
Ты прости меня, сынок
За фривольный сей поток
слов  и рифм пустых и глупых.

Стихоплетом мне не быть,-
лучше сцифрами дружить!

----------


## Asteriks

Умница ты наш с мобилой, 
Из деревни, там где глушь,
Ты пробился, засветился,
Молодец, тобой горжусь!

----------


## Asteriks

Ты про клубнику написал,
Баланс, "Долой Инет...",
А я подумала -Velcom,
Тебя прекрасней нет!
И на пенёчек лезть не надо?
Мот ты про Life? Тогда досада...
А МТС я не люблю,
Об этом прямо говорю.
Хотя тарифных планов много,
Порой нам не найти такого,
Чтобы без денег говорить
И тут стихи свои творить!
Ну, что же, Дим, поторопись!
Про оператора колись!

----------


## fIzdrin

фор Астерикс
приветик всем,кого я знаю,
кого не знаю тож даров,
я ей там в личке отвечаю,
а мне в ответ:ты,кто таков?
попробовать,конечно можно,
но за базаром ты следи,
стихами очень осторожно,
рифмовки называй мои.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, здравствуй, наконец ты тут,
Давно пора, тебя здесь ждут.
Я без тебя писала тоже,
Ну, и на что теперь похоже?
Нет нити в теме, есть лишь звон!
От форумчан свой шлю поклон.
Надеюсь, будешь прилетать?
Чтобы стихи свои слагать?

----------


## Akasey

Такие рифмы, 
Мне наверно
Ещё до вас не сочинить. 
Но постараюсь не быть скверным,
И чем-нибудь да подсобить...

----------


## Asteriks

Ах, как приятно снова в теме!
Как здорово среди друзей
Писать, не думать о проблеме,
Ну, отвечайте мне скорей!

А, и ещё, чтоб не забыть:
Спасибки надо б говорить!

----------


## fIzdrin

ребята я вас в чате вижу
еще раз всем привет в ответ,
надеюсь я вас не обижу,
на чат не сил не время нет.

----------


## Asteriks

Ребят он видит... А девчат?
Поверь, здесь каждый тебе рад!

----------


## Sanych

Обиды нет
Ещё есть время
Ведь главное 
Что ты тут в теме

----------


## fIzdrin

когда ребята говорят
ввиду имеют и девчат,
прошу вот только объяснить,
как тут спасибо говорить

----------


## Asteriks

У нас спасибо кнопка есть,
Глянь справа, как везде она,
Ещё весами можно весить,
Нажмёшь - и тешится страна.

----------


## HARON

Ну,в этой теме быть не чудо!
Где Астер,там и тема есть
Она то не уйдет отсюда
И с темы этой нам не слезть!:unknw:

----------


## Akasey

Наша Астер наш полёт над миром
И нам её нельзя терять
Ведь если птице крылья срезать На чём же ей тогда пилять? 
Ползти ей некуда уже.......

----------


## Asteriks

Тебя Харон, я рада видеть,
Ты ж в этой теме тоже ас!
Тебя я помню по байнетсу,
Так покажи и здесь свой класс!

----------


## fIzdrin

> У нас спасибо кнопка есть,
> Глянь справа, как везде она,
> Ещё весами можно весить,
> Нажмёшь - и тешится страна.


да нету,я ведь не слепой,
три кнопки есть,но нет такой.

----------


## Властелин

Крылья резать, разве ж дело?
Может лучше полетать?
Раз махнул, и ты на древе,
И собакам не достать.

Опоздал, какая жалость
нету крыльев у меня
Написал такую малость
Но обскакали тут меня.

----------


## Asteriks

Счас разберёмся, вижу я
Такая ж problem у меня...

----------


## Akasey

Ты покажи, я почитаю,
Быть может что"качну" на ус,
А после рифму (Вам) прочитаю
и вместе с вами посмеюсь!!!


Никакая не хрень! И больше чтоб не писал про хрень! Пожалуйста..

----------


## Asteriks

Все видят кнопочку верху?
Зелёных стрелок хоровод?
Так у кого спасибок нет,
На эту кнопку пусть нажмёт!

(в браузере, обновление страницы)

----------


## HARON

Меня ты тут "спалила" сразу
И глуп я был не по годам
Забыв классическую фразу:
"О женщины! Коварство- имя Вам!"

----------


## Asteriks

О-о! Ты меня, Харон, прости!
Хоть и не думала я жечь!
Кинжал я вижу у тебя...
Им будешь голову мне сечь?

----------


## fIzdrin

пока тут с кнопкой разбирался
сосем я не удел остался,
страницу,как не обновлял,
ее я так и не поймал

***
а Харону сказать спасибо,
я так хотел сейчас сказать,
сумел он точно и красиво
характер женщин показать.

----------


## HARON

Сечь голову мне не сподручно
Мужчине не для этого кинжал
Хотя,если признаться честно
Такого "палева" я здесь не ожидал.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Тебя Харон, я рада видеть,
> Ты ж в этой теме тоже ас!
> Тебя я помню по байнетсу,
> Так покажи и здесь свой класс!


да тут же пол байнетса,Харон
насколько я могу судить,
поэтому таким макаром,
так всех здесь можно попалить.

----------


## Asteriks

Ужель цитируюсь я так?
Коль честно, жечь я всех мастак!

----------


## Asteriks

Придётся мне продолжить снова.
Ведь тема эта жить должна.

Я здесь со многими знакома,
И жгу я всех ведь не со зла,
Не по своей зловредной сути.
Вы Астерикс не обессудьте!

Ведь новый ник не скроет друга,
Совсем напрасная потуга. 

Ну, жечь, так жечь! Скажи, Алёша, 
А этот форум наш хороший?
Ты на байнетсе главный чел,
А все же в гости прилетел!

Так в чём же дело? Жги, не жги,
Ведь все друзья здесь, не враги. 
А если кто с мечом нагрянет,
Того уж Астерикс достанет!

Так что про форум? Дом родной!
Ну, не скучать мне тут одной!
Тебя я, Физдрин, тоже вижу,
Иди сюды, мот не обижу!

----------


## fIzdrin

мне не с руки сейчас писать
хочу немного почитать,
я ведь совсем недавно здесь,
отмечу факт,что форум есть.

----------


## Asteriks

Отметил факт, за то спасибо,
Стих написал - зачёт вдвойне.
Конечно, форум существует,
А может это снится мне?

----------


## HARON

Конечно форум существует
Сей факт оспорить не берись
Но одни Модеры повсюду
Сиди спокойно бедный юзер
Сопи в две дырки и трясись!

----------


## fIzdrin

> Так что про форум? Дом родной!
> Ну, не скучать мне тут одной!
> Тебя я, Физдрин, тоже вижу,
> Иди сюды, мот не обижу!


как же обманчив интернет,
сама ведь знаешь ты ответ,
бывает дым и без огня,
ты видишь ник,но нет меня.

----------


## Asteriks

Твой пост маленько улыбнул,
И пост Харона весел тоже!
Мне сразу стало веселей!
Тут сразу две родные рожи!

----------


## fIzdrin

хоть как то я те угодил,
все жрать пора,я отвалил.

----------


## HARON

Пожрать хорошенькое дельце
Я тож наверно соберусь
Сожру я курочку и драник
Вот только как потом про...сь?

----------


## fIzdrin

> Конечно форум существует
> Сей факт оспорить не берись
> Но одни Модеры повсюду
> Сиди спокойно бедный юзер
> Сопи в две дырки и трясись!


и Харон правильно ответил,
буквально с языка сорвал,
я тоже это здесь заметил,
он хоть сорвал, но не соврал.

_ добавлено через 5 минут_ 



> Пожрать хорошенькое дельце
> Я тож наверно соберусь
> Сожру я курочку и драник
> Вот только как потом про...сь?


ну это очень просто,
берешь пурген и весь вопрос,
поосторожней с дозировкой,
а то получится п...с

----------


## Asteriks

О боги! Что за разговор!
Нет-нет, конечно не в укор!
Но всё ж при даме не солидно
Вести про toilet разговор.

Ну, прекращаем этот спор?

Про модеров я вам отвечу.
Куда ни плюнь - тут модер есть,
Зато какие все красавцы!
Ну прямо взора не отвесть!

----------


## HARON

На счет красивости-- не знаю
Не видел никого из них
И, впрочем, я девчат предпочитаю
Такой вот получился стих!)))

----------


## Asteriks

Красивы модеры у нас,
Я тоже видела не всех,
Но все умны и веселы,
Приносят форуму успех!

----------


## fIzdrin

а бы форум не скучал,
по-ходу, модер тот же юзер,
активно бы посты писал,
ну и от скуки,что б не умер.

----------


## HARON

Если от скуки умирает Модер
Ты помоги ему--возьми и добей!
Нечего делать тут скучающим Модерам
Да и простым юзерам станет веселей.


P.S. Что-то писать я стал в стиле В.Маяковского)))

----------


## fIzdrin

нет,добивать я их не буду,
пускай живут на злобу дня,
и моют грязную посуду
и за тебя и за меня.

----------


## Asteriks

Посуду пусть жена помоет,
А может сам помоешь вдруг?
В обиду модеров не дам я,
Мне каждый модер лучший друг.

Мне даже странно слышать это,
Неужто привела нерях?
Которым даже слово "модер"
Внушает ненависть и страх?

Ну, пусть не страх, неуваженье..
Мде... будет теме продолженье.
А если супер-модер я,
То что, посуда вся моя?

Пропало что-то настроенье...
И знаю ведь, что шутят тут,
Но вот такое невезенье,
Пусть за посудою придут!

----------


## fIzdrin

так это ведь твоя работа,
за чистотою здесь следить
и даже, если не охота,
должна порядок наводить.
а модеров мы уважаем,
какая ненависть и страх,
упреков мы не принимаем
еще ответишь за нерях.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну-ну! Посмотрим на чистюль!
Свой долг в ином я вижу свете:
Помочь другим - моя здесь роль,
А за порядок все в ответе.

Быть модерами все хотят,
Не понимая сути дела,
Не банить люд, а подсказать,
Чтобы общались люди смело.

Что можно, а чего нельзя
Прочтите в правилах сначала.
Посуду вместе будем мыть.
Попишем в темах для начала.

----------


## fIzdrin

одну и туже воду в ступе
толчем мы тут с тобою вместе,
коль обнаружил муху в супе,
не оставляй ее на месте,
хоть, если ты не привередлив,
все вместе можешь это съесть,
но будь пожалуйста приветлив,
по правилам пости ты здесь.

----------


## Asteriks

Фи! Муха в супе! Есть не буду!
Пойду я лучше мыть посуду!

----------


## fIzdrin

включила кран и губку взяла,
две капли средства на нее,
что бы вся грязь по исчезала,
чтоб все блестело, ема- е.
я с вами тут шутить не буду,
порядок быстро наведу,
всю грязь веде и отовсюду,
здесь и на кухне уберу.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот тему мы и обсудили,
И даже к выводам пришли,
Посуду вместе мыть решили,
Спасибо, други, помогли!

Приятно всё же людям верить,
Порой им тайны доверять,
А темы? За друзьями темы
Не так уж страшно проверять!

Сейчас вот Физдрин обозлится,
Про дружбу тему разведёт,
Но с ним не станет модер биться,
Ну, а скорей наоборот. 

Так кто тут с кем дружить собрался?
Счас всех на список мы возьмём!
А чтоб никто не домогался,
Сей список вывесим спецом!

Ну, в списке Стич, и Серж, и Саныч,
И Ницше, хоть бывает редко,
С другой планеты Пацаваца,
И Акасей,  вообще конфетка! 

Ещё в нём Паша, тоже модер,
Тактичен мальчик и умён,
Продолжить список? Может, хватит?
Вот у меня какой заслон!

Хотелось бы напомнить также,
Что кнопка даже есть такая,
Чтобы друзей собрать всех вместе.
На эту кнопку нажимаем! 

Прорвёмся!

----------


## fIzdrin

сей опус скромный почитал,
но злиться он совсем не стал,
и вообщем то не собирался,
со своим имхо он остался

_ добавлено через 5 минут_ 
прорвемся-есть такой девиз,
вот здесь права ты,Астерикс.

_ добавлено через 46 минут_ 
есть у меня одна проблема,
ее пытаюсь я решить,
плохая в жизни перемена
по ходу может наступить.
там от меня не все зависит
и это грузит и гнетет,
где,как,когда и,что наступит,
свершится и произойдет?
отсюда эти перепады
и в настроенье и в еде,
вдруг летом град и снегопады
но верным надо быть себе,
и то,что от тебя зависит,
с улыбкой надо пережить,
а если сильно заколбасит,
стишок такой вот сочинить.

----------


## Akasey

Решила мну обидить Астерикс,
А много ли для этого ей надо?
Обидеть человека это "фикс" - нелепость
А осознать всё это  - вечность (может занять)
Ведь СУПЕРМОДЕР это ЧЕЛОВЕК!!!!
А я кто? человечишко...людино...


(а дальше рифма убегла под плинтус)

----------


## Asteriks

Забрался в тему Акасей.
Где точно я бурчать не буду.
Свою обиду описал,
Критиковал меня, зануду.

Хотел подробнее узнать,
За что такое отношенье?
Так проверяю я друзей
На вшивость, есть такое мненье.

----------


## Asteriks

Как видно, жизнь идёт лавиной.
Послушай, Физдрин, не спеши!
И у меня жизнь не малина,
Так ты побольше здесь пиши.

Так мало нужно человеку!
Чтоб был услышан, понят был...
Вот Акасей обиду видит
В том, чего он не заслужил.

А есть другие невезенья,
И ты попробуй справься с ними,
И нет такого настроенья,
Чтобы общаться тут с другими...

Вчера хотелось мне исчезнуть,
Чтобы не видеть, не читать,
Во всём казалась бесполезность...
А утром в теме я опять.

И всё ж кому-то это надо?
И наша жизнь, и глупость эта,
Ведь жизни не из шоколада,
Всё чаще понимаешь это.

Всё хочется порою бросить,
А может лучше всё исправить?
Пусть жизнь немного поматросит,
В ней важно некий след оставить.

----------


## fIzdrin

прошел уже не день не два,
но не дождался я ответа,
в руках дымится сигарета
из крана капает вода.

вот так всегда оно бывает,
когда упорно ждешь ответ,
но ничего не наступает,
томительней процесса нет.

а тут еще вода из крана
и нерв натянутой струной,
ну хоть об стену головой,
была бы голова барана.

вот прочитал я твой ответ,
по своему его я понял,
вот так бы дал я свой совет:

А есть другие невезенья,
И ты попробуй справься с ними,
И нет такого настроенья,
Чтоб не общаться тут с другими...

----------


## Asteriks

Как слово нам помочь готово!
Не надо много ведь для счастья!
Одно лишь слово душу лечит,
От друга слово, в нём - участье...

----------


## fIzdrin

мне даже нечего добавить,
так много сказано об этом,
на время надо вас оставить,
ну не судьба счас быть поэтом.

----------


## Akasey

Ты только Физдрин не на долго
Решай оставить нас сейчас,
Ведь, как подумать, мало толка
В стихах останется у нас.
Бо я для Астер не соперник
Вот так вот рифмами плести
Пойду я лучше кушать перник,
Чтоб всяку чушь тут не нести.

----------


## fIzdrin

чушь нести, забавы ради,
поверь не так уж и грешно,
есть вид и спереди и сзади,
и грустно если не смешно.

_ добавлено через 46 часов 28 минут_ 
опрос по теме:кто не прочь
здесь замутить такую шнягу,
иль даже может быть бодягу,
вот только надо бы помочь.
мы пишем первые две строчки,
все то,что в голову взбредет,
а следущий,без заморочки,
продолжит в рифму,как смогет.

Твоя идея хороша, создай ты тему не спеша, но только не в литературе, а в прочей всякой там культуре.

----------


## HARON

> Твоя идея хороша, создай ты тему не спеша, но только не в литературе, а в прочей всякой там культуре.


А то ведь здесь-в "Литературе"
Не протолкнуться нам уже
Распишешь тему ты в натуре
Как настоящий Фаберже!))

Вот тут друзья, такое дело, что строчки две -есть развлеченье,
Пусть во Флудилке тема будет, раз есть такое назначенье.

----------


## fIzdrin

Астер,ты у нас начальник,
возьми опрос перемести,
а тот я  в этом деле чайник,
а вот тебе как раз с руки.

----------


## Asteriks

Забыта тема? Быть не может!
Ну, Астерикс тебе поможет!
А ну-ка, братцы, все сюда!
Тут с нашей темою беда!

Забыта тема, волком воет!
Не пишем в ней. Ну что такое?!

----------


## fIzdrin

прошедших бурь,разрушивших мечты,
последствия гнетут все тяжелее,
под музыку житейской суеты
танцуйте жизнь, еще во что то веря.

----------


## Asteriks

Мысль глубока и так грустна!
Ложатся строчки ей в угоду,
Что наша жизнь? Была весна,
Но как изменчива природа...

----------


## fIzdrin

на ОНТ Крис Норман зажигал,
он в Мирском замке с Сьюзи выступал,
своей харизмой и минорной хрипотцой,
нарушил в сердце и душе покой.

----------


## Asteriks

Мирский замок знаю с детства я,
Там родилась я, родина моя.
Не в замке, ясно, ну, а где-то там,
Где в эти дни стоит и шум, и гам.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Мысль глубока и так грустна!
> Ложатся строчки ей в угоду,
> Что наша жизнь? Была весна,
> Но как изменчива природа...


я в этих строках вовсе не грущу,
все принято,как есть и отболело,
поставлю музыку и рюмку пропущу,
сказав судьбе:тебе какое дело?

----------


## Asteriks

Легко тебе, пропустишь рюмку ты,
Забудутся обиды и мечты,
Что не сбылись. А те, кого простил,
Не с нами рядом, потому грустил?

Нет, ты сказал, что вовсе не грустишь.
Поймёшь. За этот слог меня простишь.

----------


## fIzdrin

прощая всех,мы все до кучи соберем
отредактировав и кое что добавив,
про ностальгию песню пропоем,
мотив на усмотрение оставив:

тик-так,тик-так,размерен ход часов,
считая установленный нам срок,
и слышен стук серебряных подков,
то бес в ребро и седина в висок.

прошедших бурь,разрушивших мечты,
последствия гнетут все тяжелее,
под музыку житейской суеты
танцуйте жизнь, еще во что то веря.

я в этих строках вовсе не грущу,
все принято,как есть и отболело,
тоску и грусть на волю отпущу,
забыв слова:"как все осточертело".

----------


## Asteriks

Читаю строчки и теряюсь я.
Что с этим по сравненью мысль моя...

----------


## fIzdrin

озвуч ты мысль свою,
подумаем все вместе...

----------


## Asteriks

А мысль ушла и нет её,
А нету мысли - что писать?
О том, что прожитого жаль,
Что тянет в прошлое опять?

Туда, где все твои друзья,
Где счастье било через край,
Все меньше среди нас друзей.
Ты помни их, не забывай!

Уходят люди, жившие средь нас,
Их лица память может сохранить?
Порой в чужом, в прохожем вижу я
Того, кто рядом с нами мог бы быть.

Но только нет их рядом, больше нет,
Не позвонят, и не передадут привет,
От них остался лишь могильный холм,
А было им всего так мало лет...

Мать друга с болью раз произнесла:
"Вот если б рядом ты была...
То всё не так могло бы быть..."
Как это можно пережить?

----------


## fIzdrin

во всем,ну что бы не случилось,
попробуй плюсы отыскать
и как бы дальше не сложилось
про них старайся вспоминать.
звучит,конечно же банально,
но я хочу сказать одно,
как это не парадоксально,
мне это в жизни помогло

----------


## Asteriks

Слагать стихи сегодня сложно,
Сегодня вроде дачный день.
И водяной мозоль на пальце,-
Работать было мне не лень.
Я так усердно потрудилась,
Что чуть через порог ввалилась.
И всё же клавою стучу,
Ответить в теме я хочу.

----------


## BIGm[]n

везе вам усе ж 1 дзень дачны,
адзін лішь  я што ль няудачны?
я ужо месяц б*я пашу ,
ні слоўца у тэме не пішу,,,,,

_ добавлено через 1 минуту_ 
ні рук ні ног мне не падняць,
такія траблы "не хор слово".....

_ добавлено через 2 минуты_ 
ну что же перейду на русский,
и дажую свой пряник тульский,
иль на албанский переити,
афтар мне ссылка принести

----------


## Asteriks

Не злись, Бигмэнчик, день-то день,
А ты спроси у Астерикс, как маникюр?
И как загар? На даче был такой кошмар!
Сейчас не встать мне и не лечь.
Сожгла всю спину, ноют руки..
За что же мне все эти муки?

----------


## BIGm[]n

я ТУД и этим усе сказал , 
я не рифмить стока усталл,
так что пойдет русский в а**л....

_ добавлено через 4 минуты_ 
ах маникюр ах блин загар!
у мну ушиб я ноч не спал,
я получил у бок ударр,
и я не злюся я у сталл
и ноют плечи руки ноги,
да от натуги, как У Гоги

----------


## Asteriks

Ничуть не блин, одна сегодня тётка
Решила показать, что Астер молодец!
И по плечу решила хлопнуть!
Я думала, что всё, трындец!
В сберкассе я как раз стояла 
И на всё горло заорала!
Когда стоишь крючком полдня,
То в бок удар, поверь, фигня.
Теперь сравни мой слог и стиль!
Эх, Женя, всё пустить в утиль!
Влияешь славно на меня,
Пишу, как матерщинник я!

----------


## BIGm[]n

ну разве я вам матерщинник,
я как над головой светильник,
даю вам свет,могу упасть,
мой свет изменит вашу масть,
добавит свежую струю,
коль упаду ,то не убью,
но,что б не стали вы НЬЮТОН,
носите каски . мой поклон!!!

_ добавлено через 2 минуты_ 
а вдарили в меня доской ,
крючком стоять такой аццтой,
а тетке той отвечу я ...
и се давайте без нытья бгг
(без обидт)

----------


## fIzdrin

знаком мне этот стиль сумбурный,
в нем юности кипит задор,
строчка за строчкой-вихрь безумный,
одна другой наперекор.

----------


## Asteriks

> ну разве я вам матерщинник,
> я как над головой светильник,
> даю вам свет,могу упасть,
> мой свет изменит вашу масть,
> добавит свежую струю,
> коль упаду ,то не убью,
> но,что б не стали вы НЬЮТОН,
> носите каски . мой поклон!!!


А всё же что-то в этом есть!
Ешё годок пройдёт, другой,
И если лишняя исчезнет спесь,
Не конкуренты, Физдрин, мы с тобой!

----------


## BIGm[]n

я аж прямо засмущалсо,
глянул и - заулыбалсо,
мне да вас шчэ рэсць и рэсць,
так што други вы зэ бэсць!

_ добавлено через 2 минуты_ 
тока нада мне бежаць,
я не буду вам мешаць,
ноччу буду рифмаваць....

----------


## HARON

> (Ночью с Х….м болтаю,
> Утром с С….м играю)


Прочитал я тему эту от начала до конца
Есть отличные куплеты
Прямо скажем--молодца!

Но задался одной мыслью
Прочитав сей дивный пост
Может други кто ответит
Куда черт меня занёс?

Как может быть у человека
Член от Него,грудь от Неё
Может на форум вдруг как-то пробралось
Какое-то страшное трасвеститсё?

Но жалко мне страшное это тваренье
Ведь не с кем ему или ей пофлудить
Такое вот вышло стихотворенье
Прошу вас особо меня не судить

----------


## BIGm[]n

мы против войны,
мы за диалог,
но если ты логгх,
сиди ровно,
и не разевай рот,

так сказал нагано, эт цитата,
нагано-мало смысла много мата,
но когда пылает  ваша  хата,
если нет из ваших уст все ж мата - 
значит у вас есть 2-ая хата,

я сейчас несу вот этот бред ,
что б поведать вам секрет,
что б пролить на правду свет,
как говаривал мой дед,
чтоб случалось меньше бед,
застра***те свой обед,
застра*** за пять монет,
застра***ся сам студент,

----------


## fIzdrin

о чем вы здесь базар ведете,
смотрю и в толк я не возьму,
какой то бред и чушь несете
про трасвеститов и войну.

насколько понял я цитату,
сокрыты ники там от глаз,
причем здесь член и грудь и маты,
совсем не понимаю вас.

----------


## Asteriks

Замедлит время стрелок бег,
Чтоб стих мой скудный прочитать?
В ней незаметен человек,
Страницы Жизни лень листать.
Да и стихом свой слог назвать
Решусь не всякий раз, друзья.
Но вот ведь штука - наша жизнь,
Фальшивить в ней никак нельзя.

----------


## fIzdrin

слезу смахнув рукой поспешно,
улыбку подарю глазам,
что надо в жизни этой грешной?
вопрос задам я небесам.
в ответ мне солнце улыбнется,
дав мне понять без лишних слов,
что счастье радостью зовется
и скучно жить без дураков.

----------


## Asteriks

Быть счастливым в этой жизни просто.
И сложно, если думать об одном:
Как высоко сияют в небе звёзды,
Их не достать нам ночью или днём...

А просто, если каждую минуту
Вкус жизни ощущать и жизнь любить,
С любимым никогда не расставаться,
И счастье тем, кто рядом, подарить.

----------


## BIGm[]n

говорить так уж серьёзно,это как?
в этом деле я совсем NOOBак,
давайте же флудить здесь просто так,
в этом деле я большой мастак,

хотя бывают времена,
приходит на душу весна,
растопит флудерский мой лед,
и далше, внебо, уж на взлет,

парит она строку рифмуя,
но скоро снова ветер дуе,
тот что приносит флуд и смех,
он будто варварский набег,

он так нешадно будет рвать,
но сним не трудно воевать,
он хоть смешон на вид и весел,
но коли вдуматься - полезен,

а по зарузу не пишу,
ведь я же флудом тем дышу,
проблем и в жизни мне хватает,
она как роза увядает,

ее и топчу все и рвут,
наркотики, на руку жгут,
потом два года на леченье,
вот рока моего теченье,

но вот я прихожу домой,
открою тему: боже мой,
и так я рад что здесь друзья,
мы, словно как одна семья,

такой вот получился стих,
не по загрузу я затих...

----------


## Asteriks

Я мысль твою извлечь пытаюсь,
Но не везёт, как ни стараюсь.
Ты хочешь весело флудить?
Так, чтоб от темы отходить?
Поверь, не стоит свеч игра,
Прощай, мне уходить пора.

----------


## HARON

От нас уходит Астерикс!
О боже,что за наказанье!
Опять повиснет здесь молчанье
Или Бигмена словосранье.

----------


## BIGm[]n

закрой-ка рот ты свой, харон,
ты в этой теме не барон,
и не тебе решать, баран,
кому вручить за посты бан,

я здесь пишу не для т****
так что давай-ка без нытья,
без кучи грязного белья,
здесь только клва ,слог и я,

а словосрание-то ты ,
я выражаю тут мечты,
желанья тайные, загадки,
ты не  гони на меня БРАТКо_О,
ты скушай лудше шоколадко,

ниче ты лучше не создал,
тем што меня ты оскор***л,
я сочинял лишь для с****
во флуде том живу весь я,

поток тот  слов не обратим,
он как СОЮЗ(СССР)не победим,
а вам отпор, сударь, дадим,
короче мну ща забанят за то што я защищалсоооооо(ХАРОН=ЛОЛ))))  )

----------


## fIzdrin

молчанье-словосранье,
не будем долго здесь молчать,
нарушив в теме тишину,
попробуем порассуждать:

молчанье золотом зовется,
в народе молвят не спроста,
и,как порою достается
за недержанье языка.
есть продолженье золотое-
подумай прежде,чем сказать,
и это правило простое
почаще надо вспоминать.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну что вот это за работа?
Писать мне в теме неохота...
Читаешь предыдущий мрак -
Ну, и не хочется, никак!
БигМэну и Харону:
Предупреждать не буду красным,
Но пыл свой тратите напрасно!
Ещё такое раз увижу -
Не обессудьте, вас обижу.
Обоих! Надо меру знать,
А не вражду распространять.

----------


## Banderlogen

Молчанье золотом зовется,
А слово просто серебром.
И почему-то мне неймется,
Поставлю я вопрос ребром.

Родилась эта поговорка
В те жутко темные года,
Когда совсем не знали толку
В металлах ценных иногда.

Незнанием своим паршивым
Топили платину, жгли слово
И звали серебром фальшивым.
Неужто промолчим мы снова?


Историческая справочка: когда-то давным давно платина использовалась фальшивомонетчиками для подделки серебра, как близкая по цвету и весу. Власти это дело запалили и стали эту самую (дешевую и бесполезную тогда) платину грузить на корабли и топить тоннами. Хорошо топили, глубоко и добротно, теперь достать не могут.

----------


## Asteriks

Лежит вампир в подземном склепе,
Мы для него подарок слепим:
Не с золотом придём, а с серебром,
Или с большим осиновым колом!
Ещё добавим горстку чеснока:
Жизнь у вампира будет нелегка,
Чтоб каждый вывод сделать смог:
Кол, серебро иль фитонцидовый чеснок?
А золото и рядом не стояло!
(Не принимайте Астер за вандала .
Я золото с осиною сравнила!)
Даёшь чеснок, а золото - на МЫЛО!

----------


## fIzdrin

"золотые слова"- иногда произносят,
когда в тему они и понятна их суть,
когда пользу они другому приносят,
а не сказаны просто,чтоб ими блеснуть.

----------


## Asteriks

Мы пишем, чтобы не блестеть,
Пускай блестит металл,
Чтоб душу рифмою согреть,
Ты правильно сказал.

----------


## fIzdrin

сильна июльская жара,
на лень так сильно пробивает,
что даже с раннего утра,
мысль в черепушке зависает.

----------


## Asteriks

Вчера был зной, весь город взмок,
Сегодня - лёгкий ветерок.
Как хорошо, что у природы
Есть изменения погоды!

----------


## HARON

Как хорошо едрена вошь,
Когда на улице льет дождь!

----------


## Asteriks

Застой опять в стихах у нас,
А было время - было КЛАСС!
Сейчас вам что-то сообщу,
Надеюсь, вас не огорчу.

Чтоб не пропал сей чудный слог
Я кое-что пишу на блог.
Там Физдрин, Брендон, ну и я...
Не злитесь только на меня.

Бывает в теме стих чудесный,
Хочу, чтоб стал он всем известный.
Поэтому он тут и там,
Ну и спасибо, типа, вам! 

Тут то, о чём речь

----------


## HARON

Бывают тут и вправду "перлы"
Средь бесполезной болтовни
И чтоб случайно их не спёрли
Ты Астер их "протоколи"

Делиться мыслями не трудно
И никогда не "в падлу" нам
Быть может в памяти останемся
У будущего поколенья форумчан.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, вот и славно, очень рада.
Согласье ваше мне награда.
Ну, а теперь не оплошайте!
Активней в теме отвечайте!

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,что же,если темы нету,
пишу,что в голову взбредет,
достав холодную котлету
и приготовив бутерброд..

когда-то,в беззаботном детстве,
мечтал я о любви большой,
о милой девочке, соседке
с роскошной,русою косой.
мечта мечтою и осталась,
любви,как не было и нет,
и ,что с девченкой этой сталось,
не знаю до сих пор ответ.

----------


## Asteriks

И мне котлеты захотелось,
Пойду я пиццу проглочу,
Конечно, дело уже к ночи,
И стать я толстой не хочу...

А всё же жаль твою девчонку,
Какие б ей стихи слагал!
Давно видать косы той нету.
Не посвятить ей мадригал...

----------


## fIzdrin

на мадригал я не согласен,
слова какие знаешь ты,
он для желудка не опасен?
а может все же колбасы?

_fIzdrin добавил 28.07.2009 в 23:37_
так,колбасу пока отставить,
продолжим тему мы любви,
попробуйте себе представить
вчера страдания мои..

одной загадочной строкой
с утра написанной лениво,
я вспомнил смутно образ твой,
вот,что творит с похмелья пиво.
а было словно все в тумане,
росою плакала трава,
за три рубля в моем кармане
ты отказать мне не смогла.

----------


## Asteriks

Какие страсти тут-мордасти!
За три рубля она твоя?
И в водке было ваше счастье?
Нет, жизнь не понимаю я... ((((

Но мне приятен слог игривый:
"Росою плакала трава..."
А мадригал тот не ленивый
Я для Татьяны сберегла.

Ты помнишь, что писал Онегин,
Нет, это Ленский, стыд какой!
Зовсем я классику забыла..
"В альбоме Ольги молодой..."

Вспомнили Пушкина?

"Не мадригалы Ленский пишет
В альбоме Ольги молодой,
Его перо любовью дышит..."
(Про мадригал, он вот такой )

----------


## fIzdrin

ты легкой,быстрою походкой
ворвалась в мысли и мечты,
наивной,глупою девченкой,
как гений чистой красоты

----------


## Asteriks

Я от стыда опять краснею.
Я встретил Вас, и я немею...
Тот гений чистой красоты
Всего лишь прошлые мечты.

Напомни, кто сие сказал?
Какой чудесный мадригал!
Я помню с детства строчку эту.
Вот это слог! Хвала поэту!

----------


## fIzdrin

влекомый в даль лучами света,
сквозь обреченность темноты,
словами чудного сонета,
который написала ты.
он верил в радости свиданий,
забыв про горести разлук,
про неизбежность расставаний,
ты!радость жизни,сердца стук!
ты все,что небо подарило,
проснувшись в утренних лучах,
ты то,что к жизни воскресило,
развеяв прежней скорби прах.

----------


## HARON

Цетировать больших поэтов
Скажу я вам, не мудрено!
Пишите же свои куплеты
Хоть и бездарно,но смешно

----------


## Asteriks

> влекомый в даль лучами света,


ЗдОрово!

Мне часто чудится рассвет.
Сквозь сумрак ночи пробиваясь,
Он дарит счастье юных лет,
К нему спешу, не озираясь.

Что толку прошлое хранить?
Его не воротить обратно,
А в лодке жизни с рифмой плыть
Как ни крути, а всё ж приятно!

----------


## fIzdrin

прочел ответ твой безутешно,
знаю цену я словам,
любить тебя поклялся вечно,
дав клятву эту небесам.

----------


## Asteriks

Я нежность рифмы углядела,
А не признание твоё...
Ведь творчество такое дело,
Нельзя тут верить, ё моё!

То, что написано с душою,
Не истр***ть людской молве,
Кому ты пишешь эти строчки?
Себе, Фемиде или мне? 

(Под Фемидой имею в виду людской суд )

Вот. Люблю, когда красиво! Это типа Сборник сочинений одного форумчанина.

----------


## HARON

Романтик наш Физдрин по жизни
И этого уж не отнять
Любитель щипать он себя за больное
За самое ценное и дорогое
И плакать при этом,и громко стенать!

----------


## Asteriks

Ой, не щипаться только в теме!
И мне проблем не создавать!
Не лапать! Руки прочь от Астер!
А по могу по морде дать!

(Звиняй, Харон, какой посыл - такой ответ )

----------


## HARON

А тут никто и не щипался
Тем более не приставал!
И Астер лапать не пытался
Что думал я,то и сказал!:nea:

----------


## Asteriks

Как мы гордимся правдой слова!
Что думал, то он и сказал!
Порою слово бить готово
И нарываться на скандал.

Есть в правде слова некий минус,
Когда ронимый человек.
А тот, кто в стих вплетает душу,
Тому знать правду просто грех.

Он сам в плену своих фантазий,
Зачем такому твой ярлык?
Ведь правда сердце жечь готова
И рвать из уст страданья крик.

Молчи, пускай творит романтик,
Есть мысль и чувства глубина.
А правда пусть лежит на полке,
В стихах не властвует она.

----------


## HARON

С тобой согласен я немного
Творить не каждому дано
Но в жизни правда ведь дорогу
Найдет и стукнет все равно!

Зачем в очках,не видя правды
Себе кумиров создавать?
Чем выше ты в мечтах взлетаешь
Тем тягостней асфальт встречать!

----------


## Asteriks

Стихи и жизнь - иная суть,
Тут ты меня не обессудь.
Никто кумиров не искал,
Мечты стихами излагал.

А что мы спорим? Есть о чём?
Давай Физдрина подождём. 
Пусть он ответит, что и как.
А то допишемся до драк!

----------


## fIzdrin

не знаю,право,что ответить,
романтик редко я в душе,
поэтом быть мне вряд ли светит,
все дело братцы в кураже.
закончим это обсужденье,
ведь каждый здесь по сути прав,
имея собственное мненье,
про это в теме накропав.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот мысль не юноши, но мужа,
Понятно сразу стало мне.
Пусть не поэт и не романтик,
Зато в своём ещё уме. 

Все при своём остались мненьи,
Свои все высказав сужденья.
Теперь задам задачу я,
Вот тема новая, друзья.

Отпишемся, как дальше быть,
Мне ж на работу выходить!

Была сегодня в "милой" школе,
Ну, делать нечего мне, что ли?
Ну, вроде к завучу зашла,
И та работу мне нашла.

"Строчите планы", говорит.
Душа моя к ним не лежит... 
"Октябрь. Проверка школу ждёт."
Забот у Астер полон рот. (((

----------


## fIzdrin

ну вот, на землю опустила,
пропал настрой, а с ним кураж,
водой холодной окатила,
исчез загадочный мираж.

----------


## Asteriks

Так значит мы кураж поищем.
Кураж! Куда же ты пропал?!
Вернись немедленно, зверище!
Явись к нам сей же час, нахал!

----------


## Banderlogen

Кураж, он тоже не железный.
Ушел на отдых он, болезный.
Сидит в кустах иль за углом,
Являться к нам сегодня влом.

Поспит пущай, не трожьте зверя!
Он не такая уж потеря...
С утра вернется к вам пропажа,
Пойду и я. Где он, туда же.

----------


## fIzdrin

кураж не трожте,он хороший,
пушистый,белый,озорной,
но пропадает,когда хочет,
без до свиданья,он такой.

----------


## Asteriks

Когда захочет!? Ну ты дал!
Ну, точно твой кураж нахал! 
А мой зависит от настроя!
Сейчас при мне, в стихе нас двое!

Скажи ты, Физдрин, куражу,
Чтоб не болтался где-попало,
Ну, надо же при деле быть!
Нет, посмотрите на нахала!

----------


## Asteriks

Ну всё. Я в розыск подала.
Найдём! Такие вот дела.

*Объявление: Пропал кураж. Нашедшего просьба позвонить по телефону*

----------


## fIzdrin

про,что пишу я в это верю,
а это искренность и есть,
входи,бери,открыты двери,
я все отдам,оставив честь.
кураж я это называю,
а без него никак нельзя,
он ясность мысли прибавляет,
нельзя писать без куража.

----------


## Asteriks

Я искренность свою скрываю
От посторонних злобных глаз,
Чтоб лишних не было вопросов,
И прячу глубоко подчас.

Но чья душа моей сродни,
Прочесть сумеет между строк,
Поймёт, где вымысел, где ложь,
И где обычных слов поток.

----------


## fIzdrin

я тут имел в виду другое,
когда от имени героя
ты пишешь исповедь свою.
когда его ты представляешь,
как он живешь,как он мечтаешь,
и даже вечное люблю,
его устами повторяешь.
такое,правда,не всегда,
бывает,все же,иногда,
что и от своего лица
ты сам себя переживаешь.

----------


## Asteriks

Что ж, твой герой имеет право
Жить и любить, мечтать, страдать.
Судьбой доверено поэту
В герое истину познать.

В твоих словах он оживает,
Твоими мыслями он сыт.
Жаль только время вас венчает:
Герой живёт -  поэт забыт...

----------


## fIzdrin

с последней фразой не согласен,
давай Высоцкого возьмем,
в своих стихах он был прекрасен,
от скольких он писал имен.

----------


## Asteriks

Тут я чуток переборщила.
Но ты сказал, что твой герой
Стихами мысли излагает.
Я вывод сделала такой.

Ты иль не ты, ты знаешь лучше.
Мне мысль твою не разгадать.
Давай мы лучше сменим тему,
Чтоб кто есть кто не выяснять.

----------


## fIzdrin

согласен в дебри мы залезли,
из них нам надо выходить,
а,чтоб неясности исчезли,
продолжим рифмою флудить.

----------


## BIGm[]n

> Так значит мы кураж поищем.
> Кураж! Куда же ты пропал?!
> Вернись немедленно, зверище!
> Явись к нам сей же час, нахал!


А вот и я!  Меня вы звали?
(Как вы тут тему раскачали!)
Я так устал, я ночь не спал,
А днем я строил, не ломал. 

(с семи утра до 9 вечера гастарбайтерство ,будь оно неладно)

Вот так деньки я проживал,
Я никогда не почивал ,
Но, слава богу, лишь неделя, 
Через неделю ждите ТУТ.

Упруга рифма, как батут,
Игрива рифма, как волна,
Прекрасна , как сама весна,
Не обижайтесь на меня!

А я ушел, сил нет у мя....(((((
:spokoynoy_nochi::spokoynoy_nochi:

----------


## Asteriks

Оно явилось, пофлудило.
Тут нейких слов нагородило,
Нас не дождавшись убежало...
Начнём тогда флудить сначала.

----------


## BIGm[]n

ОНО - тык ентаж аскарбленне,
Я-ОН,вот вернае рашэнне,
а чтобы не было размоввы,
дай модэр бан себе самому,
(то футка, не суръезно я ,
ведь с вами мы навек друзья)...

----------


## Asteriks

Эге! Вот так мы вас разводим!
Чтобы писалось тут смелей!
И нет в помине оскорбленья.
Эт так, чтоб было веселей!

----------


## fIzdrin

Ты придешь, ничего не ответив.
Сядешь рядом, теплом согревая,
Ароматом весенней сирени
В юность нашу с тобой возвращая.
Где веселье и смех до упаду,
Где костров пионерские ночи,
Поцелуи девчонок в награду,
И гитары аккорд что есть мочи.

----------


## Asteriks

Ветер жизни наш парус качает,
От минувшего нет даже тени.
Кружит ветер, и вдаль улетает
Та забытая ветка сирени...

----------


## HARON

Раз уж ветка улетает
То и мне пора линять
Астерикса разошлася
Щас начнёт горшки метать!

----------


## Asteriks

С чего такое отношенье? 
Метать могу, когда я в гневе!
Но тут другое положенье - 
Грущу о ветке той сирени...

----------


## fIzdrin

ты не грусти,напрасны слезы,
сирень весною отцветает,
зато в саду алеют розы,
и персик сочный созревает.

----------


## HARON

И помидоры созревают
Гурки и вишня и буряк
И сорняки вокруг буяют
А енто очень не "ништяк"!

----------


## fIzdrin

когда хозяин нерадивый,
сорняк,конечно, все зас..т,
а у того,кто не ленивый,
малина-ягода цветет.
гурки прополоты на грядках,
и помидоры и укроп,
ну и вообще,там все в порядке,
малина-ягода цветет.

----------


## Asteriks

В народе есть такое мненье,
Что две хозяйки - это плохо!
На кухне, там где две хозяйки
На мужа смотрят как на лоха!

Сидит голодный и холодный.
Пока хозяйки выясняют,
Что хорошо у них, что плохо,
А про обед-то забывают!

Так и у нас, коса и камень,
Кто скажет БЕ, тому отпор!
Давайте про ГУРКИ оставим
Вести сей глупый разговор.

Он и не глуп, но было трудно
Писать романтику, не прозу.
Прошу вас, рыцари, давайте
Не про сирень, так про мимозу...

----------


## fIzdrin

ты не боись,мы ради смеха,
ну,что-то типа буриме,
гурки на кухне не помеха,
когда охапка роз в ведре.

----------


## HARON

Серьёзна и страшна во гневе
Бывает наша Астерикс
Но как все женщины-добреет
И быстро ищет компромисс

----------


## Asteriks

Хочу сказать вам по секрету, 
Хоть это вовсе не секрет,
Что дружелюбней Астерикс-а 
На свете человека нет.

Жизнь учит, что себе во благо
Конфликтов лучше избегать,
Но если в них я попадаю, 
То лучше уши затыкать. 

 (только с гадёнышем одним на форуме и сЁ, честно...)

----------


## fIzdrin

не уходи,побудь со мною,
не нарывайся на конфликт,
свети мне яркою звездою
пока на небе солнце спит.
все прибери,помой посуду,
и снеди вкусной приготовь,
когда же випимши я буду,
не наступай мне на мозоль.
не надо крик на ровном месте,
понятно все мне и без слов,
погиб поэт,невольник чести,
не вынес тяжести оков.
не уходи,побудь со мною,
когда не прав я знаю сам,
свети мне яркою звездою,
не конфликтуй по пустякам.

            :wink:

----------


## Jemal

Как сегодня я устал...
Я сегодня рано встал...
Что б со злости не вредить,
Буду просто я флудИть

----------


## fIzdrin

флудить повсюду и без меры,
уставший захотел Дхемал,
чтоб не вредить своей карьере,
он строки эти накропал.

----------


## Asteriks

Которые сутки в стихах не писала,
Которые сутки форнит не идёт!
Быть может слова все я раньше сказала,
Забвение в теме для Астер грядёт.

----------


## Banderlogen

Форнит мне поможет нескоро:
Слабо торкает его порошок.
Чтоб испытать мне положенный шок,
Пожалуй, нужна Терпсихора.

----------


## Asteriks

Но Терпсихора ножкой бьёт,
И в вихре танца нас закружит.
Быть может, близко к ней стихи,
Коль танец с рифмою подружит.

----------


## Akasey

А может не стоит нам танцевать,
А вместо вихря задуматься стоит...
Чтоб не пришлось себе через чур врать
И вся эта "близь" придёт к нам не скоро...

----------


## Asteriks

Обожаешь оверпостить? 
Оверквотить и кропостить?
Да ещё стихи писать? 
И про танцы рассуждать?

Если искра вспыхнет в танце,
Значит так тому и быть.
Только если долго думать,
Можно главное забыть:

Танец нас порой сближает
Лучше самых нежных слов.
Танец чувства пробуждает,
Танец... да, он вот таков!

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ну всё. Я в розыск подала.
> Найдём! Такие вот дела.
> 
> *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*


пропал совсем кураж,
поедука я к Дюку,
пройду по Деребасу и загляну в Пассаж,
по станциям Фонтана развею свою скуку,
и на морском трамвайчике я совершу вояж.

----------


## HARON

Физдрин-счасливчик едет он на Море
И будет отдыхать и пить вино любви
Но думаю я что вернётся к нам он вскоре
Как не крути всему приходит"Се ля ви")))

----------


## fIzdrin

привет всем из Одессы,
погода просто шепчет,
приятное безделье
и мыслей никаких.
забыты напрочь стрессы,
а море раны лечит,
в душе упокоенье
отсюда этот стих

----------


## Banderlogen

Рвутся связи.
Порой самые прочные.
Шкстая струна.

Типа хокку

----------


## VirDignus

Вот зашел на эту тему,
Пост стихами написать.
Ничего не получилось 
Вот такое *вырезано цензурой*

----------


## HARON

Раз ничё не получилось,
Знать хреновый ты поэт
А ещё ругаться-плохо!
Говорю тебе как дед.

Захирела что-то тема
Физдрин на море лежит,
Астерикс пропала в блогах,
И на сайте не сидит...

----------


## Asteriks

Я на блогах не пропала,
У меня форнит пропал.
Без форнита дело плохо,
Вот такая вот петрушка!

Видишь, рифмы вовсе нет, 
Смысла тоже маловато.
Если б было вдохновенье,
Я б писала здесь, ребята.

Не могу понять, в чём дело,
Нет внутри какой-то искры,
Рифмоплётить через силу
Нету сил, опять петрушка))

----------


## Akasey

Вот такая вот петрушка,
Получается штодня,
Если будеш много думать,
То получится фигня.

Лучше ты не напрягайся,
Ты расслабся, отойди,
Только, вот, ты не зазнайся,
От избыточной "искры".

А то мельком всё попалиш
Ты на Саныча форуме (ударение на *"ме"*),
Лучше ты мыслю подумай,
Про друзей в виртуале (ударение на *"ле"*)
Потому что много слова
Мы так часто говорим,
А потом ведь за собою
Ну никак не уследим.
И не вспомним мы за этим
Кто да что, зачем и как
Говорил, не думал, метил
И это будет не пустяк.
Так от каждого от друга 
Поизбавимся тогда,
Лучше буду я молчать
Тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля...

----------


## VirDignus

Да. ты прав, дитя Эреба,
Некудышний я поэт.
Но особо я не парюсь
Видел и похуже свет.

Астерикс то, вся в работе,
Вся в делах и суете.
Но вернется она вскоре.
Даст за флуд по голове!

----------


## Asteriks

Если друг оказался вдруг
И не друг и не враг, а так,
Лучше я от него уйду,
Стрелки переведу.

----------


## Banderlogen

Увидав такой расклад,
Баба Люба скажет вдруг:
Здесь, ей-богу, децкі сад!..
- Ты мне друг или не друг?
Кто вчера меня обидел?
Расскажу всем про тебя!
- Извинений я не видел,
Не учи, как жить, меня!
- Да не важно! (сам дурак  )
Больше я тебя не слышу. 
- Ну и пусть себе! (вот фак  )
Я проблемы в том не вижу! :p

----------


## fIzdrin

друзей не так уж много,
их берегите люди,
когда они уходят 
вам грустно и темно,
не поминай былого 
и время вас рассудит,
обиды все отступят
и победит добро.

----------


## VirDignus

а к нам fizdrin вернулся.
не будет значит мало
Стихов хороших , разных
Что море то достало?

----------


## Asteriks

Устала. Хоть и знаю,
Что глупо поступаю.

Решила: "Хватит ссор!"
Терпела до сих пор.
Старалась, как могла,
И многое прощала.

И всё же дружбы нет...
Куда она пропала?

На свой вопрос ответ
Найти я не пытаюсь.
И не было её.
Я к этому склоняюсь.

----------


## fIzdrin

> а к нам fizdrin вернулся.
> не будет значит мало
> Стихов хороших , разных
> Что море то достало?


как может море надоесть?
но суждено нам возвращаться,
монетку бросил я на счастье,
по дому снова дел не счесть.

----------


## Asteriks

Вернулся с моря бодрым Физдрин,
Монеток в море набросал.
Скажи, а есть на свете дружба?
Ты нас хоть каплю вспоминал?)))

----------


## fIzdrin

> привет всем из Одессы,
> погода просто шепчет,
> приятное безделье
> и мыслей никаких.
> забыты напрочь стрессы,
> а море раны лечит,
> в душе упокоенье
> отсюда этот стих


вспоминал,не вспоминал,
но вот привет передавал,
хотя там было чем заняться,
чтоб в нете и не появляться:
девченки топлесом на пляже,
фигурки-глаз не оторвать,
и часовой стоит на страже,
готовый всех их охранять..)))

----------


## BIGm[]n

> Захирела что-то тема
> Физдрин на море лежит,
> Астерикс пропала в блогах,
> И на сайте не сидит...


так и есть но я вернулсо,
(в море даж не окунулсо) ,не то что физдрин
может быть меня забыли,
но вы не туда приплыли,

я так просто не отстану,
зафлудю как борщ сметану,
влом придумывать мне смысел,
главное что ты не кисел,

прочитал , приободрилсо,
покричал, поматерилсо, 
осудил меня за флуд, 
ну и че мне пох я тут,

мну не просто так прогнать,
нужно бан мне выдавать,
лишь тогда от вас отстану,
рифма только про сметану,

ну а если мну не банить,
а дружить и уважать .
то не буду обиЖАТЬ,
буду руку крепко жать,

тут пишу я очень редко,
пусть и даж не очень метко,
подбираю рифм и слог,
(лучше всеравно не смог)

на меня вы не гоните, 
ведь люблю я пофлудить,
зжод.народ повеселить,
всо ушел, не кипишить!...:pleasantry:

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,что же можно пофлудить
и в шутку поиграть словами,
когда, порою вечерами,
нам хочется поговорить:

твою прощальную улыбку
запомню в выраженьи глаз,
ты не простила мне ошибку 
и огонек любви погас.

я изменил тебе два раза,
хотя мог изменить раз пять,
меня наверно кто-то сглазил,
как в прошлом годе твою мать.

ты помнишь,как она хотела
кому-то тоже изменить,
ну,слава богу не успела
на грядки хрен весь посадить.

пойми,ведь я же не нарочно,
я представлял себе тебя,
поверь,я это помню точно,
прости,пожалуйста меня.

_fIzdrin добавил 18.09.2009 в 20:46_
как-то все тут тихо стало,
нет движения вперед,
тема,скукой захромала,
и не пишет в ней народ.
не легко,я понимаю,
в рифму мысли излагать,
чью-то тему продолжая,
или новую начать.
вот и я счас сам не знаю,
что бы здесь изобразить,
вечер,что ли опечалить,
или день развесилить.
ладно,надо поразмыслить,
может,что и осенит,
вот тогда и накрапаю,
а пока,что муза спит.

----------


## Asteriks

Ладно, хватит бастовать!
Всем пора стихи писать!

Вирши в теме хороши!
Мы их пишем от души

Для друзей. Ну, и для флуда.
Кто не пишет - тот зануда!

----------


## Akasey

Ладно бастовать не буду я
Ибо это не для меня
Лучше буду я флудить
Веселится, пиво пить !!!!

----------


## Asteriks

А я вчера забастовала,
И чтоб себя не изводить
Закладки все поудаляла,
Чтоб по Инету не флудить.

----------


## fIzdrin

уменью много говорить я предпочел уменье слушать,
лишь изредка себе позволив молчанье репликой нарушить.))

----------


## Akasey

Болтливость зло, 
А говор, на смех
Вот и приходится потом
Чтоб не бывало (потом) курам на смех
Придумывать тут стих.

----------


## Asteriks

Какой-то скрытый господин явиться к нам сейчас изволил,
Своим молчаньем поразив. Ну, так МОЛЧИ ЖЕ! Не неволим!
Хоть раз бы к людям выполз в чат, и рифма к этой строчке "гад!"
Счас поглядим, что запоёшь! И быстро в чат, ядрёна вошь!

----------


## Akasey

Хотел бы я тебе составить
Компанию, но только вот
Не в этот час, ведь я был занят..
Как освобожусь так сразу же....гг.... рифма убегла

----------


## Asteriks

От вас таких ужасно вредных
Не только рифма убежит,
Я б тоже быстро убежала,
Ведь что ни друг - то паразит!

----------


## fIzdrin

нет,чат не для меня,уволь,
нет времени,а главное охоты,
про"гад" же пояснить изволь,
ну,что еще за обороты.

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, ты клюнул, сила слова!
Нет, объяснить я не готова.
Могу сказать лишь: "Не права!"
Про эти грубые слова.

----------


## fIzdrin

здесь сила слова не причем,
ответить надо коль пытают,
всегда ведь мы ответа ждем,
и скучно нам,когда не отвечают.

----------


## Asteriks

@Хоть раз бы к людям выполз в чат, и рифма к этой строчке "гад!"@

Ну что ж, придётся объяснить,
Зоологом чуть-чуть побыть.
Ну, слушай. ЧАТ. К ней рифма ГАД.
И выполз - ясно же, что змей.
Опасны змеи для людей.

Тебя обидеть в мыслях нет.
Такой вот будет мой ответ.

----------


## fIzdrin

вот гад,змеею притворился,
в кольцо свернулся и мочит,
и в  чат он так и не явился,
одно лишь слово-паразит.
еще ответить просит,сволочь,
ждет объяснения змей Я
на улице уже за полночь...
Я НЕ В ОБИДЕ НА ТЕБЯ.

----------


## Asteriks

А я с работы прибежала!
Замёрзла, и как чёрт, устала, 
Но сразу рифмы рифмовать,
Скучать вам в теме не давать!

----------


## fIzdrin

Астерикс,Астерикс-одна палочка от Твикс,
ей нужна еще одна,чтоб сладкой парочка была))

ПС ниччего не обещаю,
на сегодня я прощаюсь,
будет время загляну,
если только не помру

----------


## Asteriks

Ты дразнилку тут устроил?!
Видно форнит отыскал)))
А вообще пускай все знают:
"Физдрин есть большой нахал!"

Помирать собрался он!
Обещанья не резон.
Перед смертью что творишь?
Помни, с кем ты говоришь!
Я хоть маленькая мышь,
Укусить сумею больно.
Эм...На сегодня тож довольно.

----------


## fIzdrin

мы все помрем,хоть плачь,хоть смейся,
так,что гори оно огнем,
пока,что верь,люби,надейся,
кусайся,мы переживем.

----------


## Asteriks

Варить обед я завершу, 
Потом примчусь и укушу.

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,что ты,право я да я:
"приди ко мне,я жду тебя,
кусаться буду,бить хвостом,
сварю обед,приду потом."
я весь помылся,то да се,
сменил нательное белье,
сижу один тут,как дурак,
ну ема е,нельзя же так

----------


## Asteriks

А ногти, зубы и носки?
Ох, сдохнуть можно от тоски!
Стих про нательное бельё
Не жжёт фантазиЁ моЁ.
Ну, ладно, где чего кусать?
Давно суп съеден, вашу мать.))

----------


## fIzdrin

с зубами вроде все в порядке,
один стоит,других уж нет,
носки новье,с них взятки гладки,
с ногтями полный марафет.
куда кусать,даже не знаю,
мне,как то это все одно,
я  кот и с мышкою  играю,
решай сама куда и что.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, раз ты кот, тебе решать!
Флаг в руки и вперёд на мины!
На женщин нечего кивать,
Эх вы, пассивные мужчины!!!

----------


## fIzdrin

твои шею и плечи кусаю,
нежно глажу рукой твою грудь,
когда встретимся вновь я не знаю,
ты прости меня,не обессудь.
нас судьба разлучает и,что же,
ты не рада,я тоже не рад,
мы с годами не станем моложе,
не вернуть нам былое назад.
но зато память-сука такая,
я надеюсь не даст мне забыть,
как я груди и плечи ласкаю,
как хочу тебя страстно любить.

----------


## Asteriks

Искусал меня всю, искусил,
Ещё помнить об этом мечтаешь?
Это секс с мазохистскою был?
Что на это сказать я не знаю.
Напросилась сама, вот так дело:
Кожа шеи и плеч посинела.
С плетью я к тебе, Физдрин, иду.
Я тебя, где б ты ни был, найду.
И так плетью тебя отметелю - 
Не очухаешься за неделю!

----------


## fIzdrin

секс как секс это ты перебрала,
плетка,кожа,так то не по мне,
давай лучше начнем все с начала,
что ты любишь в любовной игре?

----------


## Asteriks

Вот народ счас прочитает
И от зависти умрёт...))

Ладно, скоро двенадцать пробьёт,
Астерикс в тётю-вамп превратится,
И тогда, Физдрин, вам уж не жить,
Лучше в стельку упиться, забыться.))

Игры? Знаешь, я много болтаю,
Иногда в ходе игр хохочу.
И вообще, я весёлая мышка,
Трудно будет со мной, не шучу))

----------


## fIzdrin

хохоча мы одежды снимаем,
хохоча начинаем ласкать,
хохоча игры мы продолжаем,
хохоча ищем,где же кровать.

----------


## Asteriks

Не, не всё же хохоча)
Так от смеха лопнуть можно,
Значит, мы тогда начнём
С нежной ласки, осторожно.

Мышку нужно не вспугнуть,
Огонёк  в ней загорится - 
Тут уж будьте начеку,
Мышка в кошку превратится.

----------


## fIzdrin

кот и кошка тут дело за малым,
когти в спину, кровавая страсть,
кот довольным ушел и усталым,
кошка тоже потр..сь всласть

мы свободны,как вольные птицы,
плоть стремиться в единый порыв,
сожжены все мосты и границы,
все устал и прошу перерыв))

_fIzdrin добавил 29.11.2009 в 16:38_
мы продолжим теперь о насущном,
без красивых метафор и фраз,
кто-то моет посуду на кухне,
съеден борщ,но не выключен газ..

кастрюли,вилки,ложки,сково  одки,
обед и ужин,завтрак кое-как,
банкет по праздникам и 300 граммов вотки,
не то все,братцы,что-то здесь не так.
хочу сказать вам просто,без цензуры,
мозги устали ЭТО рифмовать,
по мне так нужно тонкую натуру,
без слов и рифмы взять и

----------


## Asteriks

Я вижу у тебя проблемы?
Что так разнервничался, брат?
Пора валить от этой темы,
А то устроил тут разврат.

----------


## Vanya

Придурок

Я отказал ему, в натуре,
Я  оттолкнул его рукой,
А он, придурок, просит дури,
Как будто в дури есть покой.

Скурил он дури той до дури,
Не понимая одного:
Под ним струя темней лазури
(похоже, с почками – того…)

Ручонки  тянущий к окурку,
Не жди от жизни кренделей!
А уподобишься придурку –
И будешь полный дуралей! 

стих не мой, где то в нете нашёл...прост прикольно =)

----------


## fIzdrin

> Я вижу у тебя проблемы?
> Что так разнервничался, брат?
> Пора валить от этой темы,
> А то устроил тут разврат.


не принимай так близко к сердцу,
не про тебя эти слова,
какой разврат,немного перцу,
как в жизни все и все дела.

_fIzdrin добавил 29.11.2009 в 22:51_
максимум на,что способна,
минимум на,что согласна,
когда плохо мне-не сносна,
когда счастлива-прекрасна,
обними меня покрепче,
я сегодня в твоей власти,
минимум вранья и лести,
максимум огня и страсти.

_fIzdrin добавил 29.11.2009 в 23:17_
спи спокойно,сестра,все в порядке со мной,
снега нет и грачи улетели,
помню встречу с тобой этой ранней весной,
песни разные мы с тобой пели.
посижу посмеюсь под Высоцкого Вэ,
и взгрустну под его же я Баню,
за окошком темно и коньк на столе,
да стихи неизвестного Вани

----------


## Asteriks

Сегодня всем в любви призналась,
Потом с разделом замоталась,
Не до стихов мне было, право,
Хоть и любимая забава.

Про жизнь ты пишешь прозаично,
Да, жизнь груба средь дней обычных.

А помнишь веточку сирени?
Ту, что весной мне подарил?
И мне подумалось, что нежных
Давно ты слов не говорил.

А я их жду, надеюсь, верю,
Вся в ожиданьи трепещу,
Как безвозвратную потерю
Я имя милое шепчу.

Ты ждёшь меня? Я вся твоя,
Краснея, пишет вам Татьяна,
Ей вторит песня соловья,
О вечном счастье без изьяна.

----------


## fIzdrin

да,давно не писал тебе ласковых слов,
я циничный романтик похоже,
не дарил ранним утром букетов цветов,
не вдыхал аромат твоей кожи.
осень поздняя плачет холодным дождем,
скоро снег,холода и метели,
пусть тебя согревает весенним теплом,
эта веточка майской сирени.

_fIzdrin добавил 30.11.2009 в 17:13_



> Придурок
> 
> Я отказал ему, в натуре,
> Я  оттолкнул его рукой,
> А он, придурок, просит дури,
> Как будто в дури есть покой.
> 
> Скурил он дури той до дури,
> Не понимая одного:
> ...


Ваня,милый,давай,без иронии я,
больше чувств и поменьше глазури,
здесь фальшивить,лукавить никак нам нельзя,
я поддам же немножечко дури.
заухабилась тихая заводь в реке,
зашумел весь камыш,ветер в свищет,
кто-то истину ищет в проклятом вине,
кто-то курит и там ее ищет.
мы живем потихоньку в стране дураков,
где дурак дурака погоняет,
где свобода от этих проклятых оков,
скажет ветер,когда сам узнает.

----------


## Asteriks

> пусть тебя согревает весенним теплом,
> эта веточка майской сирени.


Согревают слова и любимого руки,
Милой рифмы чаруют волшебные звуки.
Голос сердца зовёт быть поближе,
Ну когда же тебя я увижу?

----------


## fIzdrin

что уже надоела такая игра,
хочешь точки над и все расставить,
я же в профиле с лета смотрю на тебя,
так смотри еоли хочешь увидеть

----------


## Asteriks

Я смотрю, ты - не ты? Может дядя чужой?
Нет, игра хороша, и не снится покой.
Сам сказал - просто стих, всё слова, всё враньё.
Всё же в профиль пойду, зырить фото твоё.

----------


## fIzdrin

все вранье,все слова,но откуда они,
сама жизнь ведь игра,ты вокруг посмотри,
не могу я заметить и сам иногда,
когда правду несу,когда просто слова.

----------


## Asteriks

Кот мышонка ловил, а попал в сети сам!
Говори, говори, я не верю словам.
Почему только вдруг так приятно мыше?
Словно лютик расцвёл в одинокой душе.

А лютики - это как? Синенькие, маленькие?

----------


## fIzdrin

насколько я знаю это желтенькие и ядовитые

лютики- цветочки расцвели в душе,
что же это значит расскажите мне,
неужели милый меня разлюбил,
новой он зазнобе сердце подарил.
неужели больше не придет ко мне,
горячо и нежно не прижмет к себе,
не шепнет на ушко*я тебя люблю*
расскажи цветочек про судьбу мою.

----------


## Asteriks

Ой ё! Оплошала трошки))

Милый не разлюбит,  рядышком он, здесь,
Только интересы у Татьяны есть.
То стихи слагает, по глядит в окно,
Думает, как с Физдрином ей круто повезло.

Вот Саныч! Накрутил смайлов, слова сказать не дают.)

----------


## HARON

Расскажу тебе я про твою судьбу
Ты не верь цветочку ядовитому
А иначе будешь локти ты кусать,
О спакойной жизни--только вспоминать!

----------


## Asteriks

Хотелось бы подробностей: кто тут ЦвЯточак?

----------


## fIzdrin

дела,дела, делишки,лютики цветы,
были у мальчишки светлые мечты,
загубила детство девочка одна,
жила по соседству,стройною была,
все цветов просила в поле ей нарвать,
была так красива,не смог ей отказать,
вышел в степь широку,лютики кругом,
заблудился в опу,не вернулся в дом.
,

----------


## Asteriks

Так там и остался? 
В заднице сидишь?
Бедный, бедный Физдрин,
Милый мой малыш!

----------


## fIzdrin

дома мать рыдает,сыночка пропал,
девочка страдает,цветочков не нарвал,
я же в чистом поле,проклинал судьбу,
доля моя,доля, шло бы все..из-за цветов.

----------


## HARON

Не хрен тебе делать-по полю скакать?
Залез бы на клумбу,что б цветов нарвать
Давно был бы дома и давно бы спал
А то выходные сам себе слажал!))))

----------


## fIzdrin

она любит цветы полевые,
у нее голубые глаза,
эх вы годы мои молодые,
не забыть мне ее никогда.

_fIzdrin добавил 30.11.2009 в 23:10_
мне не жалко дарить ей на счастье,
цвета неба букет васильков,
и порыве отчаянной страсти,
я на подвиги даже готов

----------


## HARON

Я тоже когда-то по юности бурной
Однажды на поле цветочки искал
Случайно споткнулся...коровья лепёшка...
И больше я девушки той не встречал.

----------


## Asteriks

Помнишь о лепёшке, помнишь о цветах?
Круть была девчонка, видно просто АХ!
Девочка взглянула Брендону в глаза-
Медленно скатилась по щеке слеза...

Вот коровья доля - гадить там где жрать,
Придётся нам корову по жизни вспоминать.

----------


## fIzdrin

все вам сме ху е чки,все вам гы гы гы,
лютики-цветочки,лютики-цветы,
тут же все серьезно,чувства,сердца стук,
здесь не осторожно можно все спугнуть,
потерять невинность,растоптать любовь,
в одночасье сгинуть от судьбы такой,
лютики-цветочки,желтые цветы,
на могилке ночью светятся они.

----------


## Asteriks

У кого невинность? Дайте посмотреть!
Кто это про чувства тут желает петь?
А ругаться матом кто вас научил?
Не, ну с мужиками нету просто сил!

----------


## HARON

С нами уж конечно нету сил совсем
Если отобрал их старый Геминем!))))

----------


## Asteriks

Пою тебе, бог новобрачных,
Чтоб не было в жизни намёков прозрачных,
Чтоб не было фальши, чтоб всё от от души,
Ты их научи, просвети, поспеши!
Ведь скоро наступит момент у мужчин,
Что к женщинам липнуть не будет причин.
Пиписька завянет и станет стручком.
Пока, мужички! Бодрячком, бодрячком!
(блин, стыдновато, но пусть будет)

----------


## fIzdrin

да,вот попробуй с такой поведись,
мы будем скромнее-ни слова про пись,
и,кстати,где маты,не вижу их здесь,
а,что до стручка,все в порядке, он есть,
и служит исправно,растет иногда,
ему только почва другая нужна,
на старой не хочет,там скучно ему,
на новой же в миг вырастает в длину))

----------


## HARON

Вот это уж точно!Завянуть готов!
Но только увидит он новый покос
Откуда берётся сей пламенный кров(по грузински)
Так сразу поднимет свой бурый  он нос
И сразу же к бою к любому готов!

----------


## Asteriks

Дальтоником стать захотелось мне вдруг,
Не хочет прельщать меня "бурый" ваш друг.
Мы в шапочку вмиг приоденем его,
Быть может он станет почти ничего...

Вы старые развратники !

----------


## HARON

А в шапочке бурый,весёлый наш друг
Примолкнет и станет он вялый без рук
Которые мнут и ласкают его
И больше не нужно ему ничего!)))

----------


## fIzdrin

где-то ходят люди,
где-то,
мы с тобой забыли,
лето,
мы с тобой прожили,
осень,
вот и все,что было,
бросил.

п.с. Харон,милый,что тобой,
     цвет лица не разберу,
     то ли серо-голубой.
      то ли бурый весь от рук.

----------


## Asteriks

Пошли все в болото
С друзьями своими!
С зелёными, бурыми
И голубыми!

----------


## fIzdrin

нипонял,ну,да ладно,
на улице прохладно,
в болото?,извини,
попробуй отдохни.

----------


## Asteriks

Не в отдыхе тут дело, а дело в нашей жизни,
Которая долбает, мурыжит и гнобит,
А тут ещё два дядьки о важном пишут члене,
Писать о ваших письках душа, блин, не лежит.

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,в общем то не дядьки открыли эту тему,
а я так и вообще про ника цвет писал,
так,что на голом месте ты создаешь проблему,
раз не лежит душа,никто не заставлял.
так,ладно пробежали,для ясности замяли,
и не к чему все это,кто прав,а кто не прав,
так долбит,говоришь и дядьки,блин достали,
ну,это не смертельно,попей отвар из трав.

----------


## Asteriks

C тобой договориться всегда возможно, Физдрин.
Хоть борода седая, но весел и умён,
Давай тогда придумай для разговора тему,
Я прилечу с работы и наведу здесь шмон.

Сегодня 6 уроков, у малых и больших,
Силёнок если хватит - осилим этот стих.

----------


## fIzdrin

седая борода,ух ты,вот это новость,
а весел и умен,так это весь в отца,
летаешь вот все ты с работы на работу
и шмон наводишь глупый ,зачем то без конца.
оставь ты все,как есть,пусть будет все,как в жизни,
причесанные мысли не нужны ни кому,
мне лично,так они совсем не интересны,
кому все это надо,никак я не пойму.

----------


## Asteriks

Да, наша жизнь не сказка, на всех надета маска.
А то, что я без маски, нельзя предположить?

Почувствовать, кто рядом? Спасибо, вот награда:
Вы в самое болото решили опустить...

Понятно, ваши мысли с моими не совпали,
А если я другая? Вы не предполагали?

Пишите, что хотите, раз тема так прелестна.
Но только без Татьяны, раз я не интересна.

Мне что-то неприятно вести здесь разговор.
И тема не для Астер, а так, какой-то вздор.

Вернусь, когда исчезнет реальной жизни тлен,
Писать про всё на свете, но не про бурый член.

----------


## fIzdrin

расслабься,не думай про то,что там скажут,отпусти свои мысли и просто пиши,играя чуть в шутку,простыми словами,вложив,если хочешь немного души.
п.с. ты счас с кем разговаривала,какие члены и темы,ты вообще о чем?
да,блин,тяжко с тобой.

_fIzdrin добавил 03.12.2009 в 18:22_
борода моя черна,
усы растут на роже,
как ни странно,но они,
цвета с ней того же,
кое-где есть седина,
отметина годами,
в ней и счастье,и беда,
случившиеся с нами.

----------


## Asteriks

Не хочу писать стихи.

----------


## Sanych

> Не хочу писать стихи


Всё хи-хи мне да хи-хи

----------


## fIzdrin

вот и Саныч подтянулся,Таню словом поддержать,
ляпнул в рифму,улыбнулся,все окей,всегда бы так.
ты,Танюша не волнуйся,что ж на себя все примерять,
разденься и переобуйся,нельзя все так воспринимать.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вы, блин, даёте!

Итак, она звалась Татьяна,
Туман любовного обмана 
Она сумела превозмочь,
Пришла на форум, видит - ночь,
Нет никого, лишь Стич в засаде,
Да Бандерлоген где-то сзади
Стихи читает, хочет знать
Что тут случилось, вашу мать!

----------


## Sanych

Насмотрелась Булдакова
На "Охоте" тётя
А теперь что ни скажи
"Ну вы блин даёте"

----------


## Asteriks

Не успел, не прочитал,
Слишком быстро пролистал.
Я ругнуться жажду матом,
Как у фильме том когда-то,
Потому что целый день
План пишу, как глупый пень.
Про Британии устройство.
Есть у мну такое свойство
К делу строго подходить,
А так хотелось пофлудить.
На часах почти двенадцать,
А у меня работы воз,
Чтоб мой английский чёрт унёс!

----------


## Asteriks

На сердце боль и боль в душе,
Я pain, и в этом суть проблемы.
Быть может, стоит ник сменить?
Так как же? Быть или не быть?
Я -боль. Труднее нет дилеммы.
Я этот ник люблю, он дорог мне, 
И тяжелей от этого вдвойне. (((

----------


## fIzdrin

привет поэтам поневоле,
кому-то в этот мир кричащим
в своем стихийном разговоре
о прошлом и о настоящем.
что впереди, за поворотом?
в том будущем,что неизбежно,
быть может вас полюбит кто-то?
так искренне,тепло и нежно.
с ним вы пройдете все дороги,
судьбой начертанных до тризны,
к нему не будьте очень строги,
и он поддержит вас по жизни.

----------


## Asteriks

Пройти по жизни, пробежать,
Устать, закрыть глаза, забыться,
Последний том перелистать
И тишиной ночной упиться.

Безмолвье, тишь, лишь шорох трав
Не смятых, страждущих зарницы,
Не изменить мне жизни нрав,
Не сжечь с ошибками страницы.

P.S. Спасибо, Физдрин, ты даёшь мне идеи для стихотворства.

----------


## fIzdrin

> P.S. Спасибо, Физдрин, ты даёшь мне идеи для стихотворства


расти большой и толстой)))
добра должно быть много,
беги своей дорогой,
не замечай дурного.
ты замечай улыбки,
как вольны в небе птицы,
учти свои ошибки
и не сжигай страницы

----------


## Asteriks

А мне так хочется грустить,
Не плакать, нет, в слезах ли дело?
Грустить и время вспоминать,
Что безвозвратно улетело.
О будущем не думать, дверь закрыть
И молча, стиснув зубы, жить...

----------


## fIzdrin

в этой грусти беспросветной
тлеют тихо угольки,
их,порой,порывы ветра,
превращают в огоньки.
грусть при свете отступает,
за собою дверь закрыв,
все пройдет,я это знаю,
все твое,пока ты жив.

_fIzdrin добавил 19.12.2009 в 18:31_
п.с.кстати,это только у модераторов последующие посты не объединяются с предыдущими,когда идут друг за другом?

----------


## Asteriks

Да. Не объединяются - привилегия модераторов, иногда только модератор тему и ведёт, чтобы не было одного сплошного поста.

Всегда для грусти есть причина,
Грусть прекрасна, коль тиха,
Видишь, только вместе с грустью
Повод есть мне для стиха.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Да. Не объединяются - привилегия модераторов, иногда только модератор тему и ведёт, чтобы не было одного сплошного поста.


глупо. я понимаю,если это в один и тот же день,но когда,через день или неделю,то ерунда какая то получается.

----------


## Asteriks

В стихах об этом помолчим,
Мы подождём админа
Тогда и тему замутим,
А недовольство выражать
В другую тему вас позвать
Хочу, чтоб в этой не флудить
И пыл ваш жаркий остудить.

Не глупо, правильно. Задумано для активных пользователей. Может, к нашему форуму это имеет не такое непосредственное отношение, но идея правильная.

----------


## Banderlogen

Год новый пришел
Мы это отметили
Два дня в трубу

----------


## Asteriks

Очень часто в Интернете
Мы общения желаем.
Зачастую в жабках пишем
Тем, кого не понимаем.
И со мной стряслось такое:
Интуиция кричала
Мне забить, делов всего-то!
Лучше бы она молчала.
Не забила, продолжала.
Получила, что желала.
Перестаньте, люди, в жабках
Отвечать, кому попало.

----------


## Akasey

Мы бы вам и не писали, 
Только вот какое дело
Ты общительна такая
Что дошло до беспредела.

----------


## Banderlogen

Мерным
шагом
пролетарским
шел советский человек
в кулаке он пролетарском
мял буржуйский
грязный
чек.

Эту 
жалкую 
бумажку
злой работник БТК
дал ему заместо денег
и 
не дрогнула 
рука.

Заплатил за интернеты,
рубь последний
советский
Отдав.
Пусть же поплатятся, черти!
Там.
На форуме.
Кто-то не прав!

----------


## Asteriks

Этот стих висит сегодня,
Ну а завтра злобный Логен
Удалит его нещадно,
Кто не верит - завтра гляньте,
В эту тему забежите,
Тут стиха уже не будет,
Лишь следы от Бандерлога.
Рифмы нету - ну и что?

----------


## Banderlogen

Нет! Обычный проллетарий
не увидит ни черта.
Потому как видеть это
модераторов черта!

----------


## Asteriks

Значит, зло уже примчалось, 
Отписалось, затаилось,
Выжидает зло момента.
А быть может комплимента?

----------


## Banderlogen

Зло не дремлет, это да.
Точит когти как всегда.
Как проснется - всем конец. 

[SIGN]в интернетах нынче людню
аж не видно чем дышать
и не слышно в небе утра
хуле вам еще сказать?[/SIGN]

----------


## HARON

Может Злу по рылу дать?
Чтобы в рифму...
Так сказать...

----------


## Irina

Может зло сменить на радость,
Чтоб убрать всю эту гадость?
Посидеть, поговорить
и спокойно чай попить?

----------


## Akasey

Конечно можно и на чай,
Но не перейти бы невзначай
На кое-что погорячей
Потом кричать ещё налей,
Найдётся тот кому всё мало
Найдётся тот кого достало,
И тот кому всё похрену
А ну её, эту рифмУ...

----------


## Irina

Не надо рифму посылать
Туда, где будет не достать
Пока она ещё нужна,
По крайней мере для меня

----------


## Asteriks

Эх, народ. что вас так прёт?
То стихи, то перемат.
Вот SDS стих запостил. 
А завтра будет сам не рад.

----------


## Irina

Ну а что же будет завтра
После чёртовой козы?
Обломаем эти пальцы,
Ни к чему козлу понты.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот и суббота на подходе,
Трудится будем на природе.
Граблей, лопаты дома нет -
Вот увильнуть бы - и привет!
Нет, потащусь я завтра в 10,
А не пойду, гляди - повесят.
Ещё бабла им пачку дай - 
В стране субботник - чисто рай!

----------


## Alex

В тревоге и тоске
Я на суботнике,
А хочется душе
Оттянутся в компе.

----------


## Irina

Оттянуться в компе можно
Но вопрос- а надо ли?
Может лучше поработать,
Так чтоб все попадали?

----------


## Asteriks

Хорошим людям для награды
Мы в теме этой скажем так:
На форуме тебе я рада.
Ты, SDS, крутой чувак.

----------


## Alex

Рвутся черти в терем смерти,
А святые – в небеса.
Так и мы человечки, до смерти
Свечкой рвемся вверх и от себя.

----------


## fIzdrin

а я уверен,что быть настоящим
честней намного,чем держа себя в узде,
все время примеряя,чьи-то маски,
за это презирать себя в душе.

----------


## Asteriks

Узда и маска? Ничего не спутал?
Под маской смелым сделается трус.
Ты прав в одном - тому не надо маски,
Кто чист душой, кого не давит груз.

----------


## Alex

Маска деланной улыбкой
Границы чести крушит.
Попавши в чат дикой
Очередной сеньор побит.

----------


## Asteriks

Поспорить можно с Вами, сударь?
Такую маску где узрел?
С улыбкою. Ведь тот несчастен, 
Кто маску клоуна надел ((

----------


## Alex

Жизнь игра, он играет свою роль
Он будет недругом для тебя
Захочет боли, будет боль
Он клоунский колпак выбрал для себя 
Он не примет и не поймет?
Только место в душе займет..

----------


## fIzdrin

> Узда и маска? Ничего не спутал?
> Под маской смелым сделается трус.
> Ты прав в одном - тому не надо маски,
> Кто чист душой, кого не давит груз.


не,Астерикс,я нечего не спутал,
сказал все то,что и хотел сказать,
являйся сам собой по сути,
отбрось узду и нечего скрывать

----------


## Asteriks

Ответить я тебе хотела,
Потом у телика присела,
Одну минутку посидела, 
Уснула. Вот такое дело.

А что ответить-то хотела?

----------


## Alex

Так можно все проспать,
Нужны собрать лишь силы
А то хомячки надкусят жизнь,
И тогда ошеломят они тебя.

Ведь хомячков нещадно несёт
В круговерть чатного эфира…
Им бы только идти – и всё!
Может с миром, чаще без мира...

----------


## Irina

Я на форумы хожу,
Но ответов не ищу.
Пообщаюсь, покручусь
Поулыбаюсь и умчусь.

----------


## fIzdrin

от того стал ниже ростом,
все равно куда идти,
мимо проходя погоста,
я решил туда зайти..-)

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,если мысль о том,что все там будем считать интересной-то да.

----------


## Irina

На погосте очень тихо.
Прогулялась не спеша.
Все мы здесь когда-то будем
Вдруг шепнула мне душа.

----------


## fIzdrin

душа шепнула,мысль встревожив,
а,что ей,ведь она душа,
и на погосте ей негоже,
она взовьется в облака,

----------


## Akasey

читая ваши мысли я
Ведь не могу не удивится
Бо если б я был поумнее
то мне пришлось бы утопиться

----------


## Irina

Утопнуть мы всегда успеем.
Тоску твою сейчас развеем 
Беседой, милою улыбкой,
Чтобы все не было так зыбко.

----------


## SDS

Пограничная застава...
Солнце светит на плацу.
Пишет сын письмо отцу:
"Смена личного состава!"

----------


## Irina

> Пограничная застава...
> Солнце светит на плацу.
> Пишет сын письмо отцу:
> "Смена личного состава


Я на дембель ухожу.
Вот вернусь домой я скоро,
всех увижу, обниму,
Все надеюсь будут рады.
Подошел мой срок к концу...

----------


## vova230

Подошел мой срок к концу
Размечтался по утру
Вот как к милке зарулю
Как я милку полюблю.

----------


## Irina

А потом как загуляем!
Может свадебку сыграем.
Отведу я наконец
Свою милку под венец.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня очень рано встала.
Сходила в душ, попила чая.
Пошла гулять, пришла домой.
Подумала - а что со мной?
Зачем в такую рань поднялась?
В кроватке лучше бы валялась.

----------


## Irina

Весь день болтаю с милым человеком.
Приятно очень и ему и мне.
Вот только жаль, что через телефоны
Не можем мы притронутся к душе.

----------


## Irina

Сижу грущу,
И делать что- не знаю.
Пойти пройтись?
А может выпить чаю?

----------


## Irina

Сегодня ползала по блогам -
Там много интересного.
Ох устала от общения
радостного, тесного.

----------


## Assol

В глазах пески зеленые
И облака.
По кружеву крапленому
Скользит рука.

То близкая, то дальняя,
И так всегда.
Судьба ее печальная -
Моя беда.

----------


## Assol

Годы молодые с забубенной славой,
Отравил я сам вас горькою отравой.

Я не знаю: мой конец близок ли, далек ли,
Были синие глаза, да теперь поблекли.

Где ты, радость? Темь и жуть, грустно и обидно.
В поле, что ли? В кабаке? Ничего не видно.

Руки вытяну — и вот слушаю на ощупь:
Едем... кони... сани... снег... проезжаем рощу.

«Эй, ямщик, неси вовсю! Чай, рожден не слабый.
Душу вытрясти не жаль по таким ухабам».

А ямщик в ответ одно: «По такой метели
Очень страшно, чтоб в пути лошади вспотели».

«Ты, ямщик, я вижу, трус. Это не с руки нам!»
Взял я кнут и ну стегать по лошажьим спинам.

Бью, а кони, как метель, снег разносят в хлопья.
Вдруг толчок... и из саней прямо на сугроб я.

Встал и вижу: что за черт — вместо бойкой тройки,
Забинтованный лежу на больничной койке.

И заместо лошадей по дороге тряской
Бью я жесткую кровать мокрою повязкой.

На лице часов в усы закрутились стрелки.
Наклонились надо мной сонные сиделки.

Наклонились и храпят: «Эх ты: златоглавый,
Отравил ты сам себя горькою отравой.

Мы не знаем, твой конец близок ли, далек ли, —
Синие твои глаза в кабаках промокли».

----------


## illusion

О-о! Пески зелёные в глазах!
Замечательно сказала, просто ах!
А кружево краплёное - другая суть,
Уж ты пойми меня, Assol, не обессудь.
Коль Грей к тебе твой ринется на парусах,
Он разметёт пески зелёные и в пух, и в прах.
Увидишь звёзды среди дня и счастья лик,
Но до чего могучий наш хорош язык.

----------


## Assol

Какая ночь! Я не могу.
Не спится мне. Такая лунность.
Еще как будто берегу
В душе утраченную юность.

Подруга охладевших лет,
Не называй игру любовью,
Пусть лучше этот лунный свет
Ко мне струится к изголовью.

Пусть искаженные черты
Он обрисовывает смело, -
Ведь разлюбить не сможешь ты,
Как полюбить ты не сумела.

Любить лишь можно только раз,
Вот оттого ты мне чужая,
Что липы тщетно манят нас,
В сугробы ноги погружая.

Ведь знаю я и знаешь ты,
Что в этот отсвет лунный, синий
На этих липах не цветы -
На этих липах снег да иней.

Что отлюбили мы давно,
Ты не меня, а я - другую,
И нам обоим все равно
Играть в любовь недорогую.

Но все ж ласкай и обнимай
В лукавой страсти поцелуя,
Пусть сердцу вечно снится май
И та, что навсегда люблю я.

----------


## Irina

Любить лишь можно только раз?
Не соглашусь - мы любим много
Любовь мы встретим много раз
но только удержать не сможем.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, немножко поправил:

туфельки на низких каблуках,
фартучек из белого сатина...
снится мне та школьная картина,
где так детство пляшет в облаках...

----------


## Irina

Помню бантики к косе,
Юбочки короткие,
Помню как сидели в классе,
Думали что взрослые.

----------


## .29

Одноклассиников помню
больных на всю голову.
Развалить на корню
эту школу суровую.

----------


## Irina

В Одноклассниках сижу
Что-то их там много
В классе 30 человек
А там пол миллиона

----------


## Assol

> О-о! Пески зелёные в глазах!
> Замечательно сказала, просто ах!
> А кружево краплёное - другая суть,
> Уж ты пойми меня, Assol, не обессудь.
> Коль Грей к тебе твой ринется на парусах,
> Он разметёт пески зелёные и в пух, и в прах.
> Увидишь звёзды среди дня и счастья лик,
> Но до чего могучий наш хорош язык.


Какой экспромт,а слог какой...
Мой бедный Грей и не мечтал 
Но коль судьба сведёт
Смотри не позавидуй!:laugh1:

----------


## Irina

Сижу грущу,чего - не знаю.
Быть может форум почитаю
И вновь вернётся настроенье.
Такое вот стихотворенье.

----------


## Assol

Дом - работа
Работа - дом
Уборка,стирка,глажка-МРАК!
ЗА комп присел-всё тик-так!:24545245:

----------


## Irina

Пью кофе, форумы читаю,
За компом нынче не скучаю.
Работа - дом и дом - работа
Да ну её эту заботу.

----------


## Assol

Да за компом 
Не трудно,не скучать.
заняться если больше нечем!
А тут работа,дом ,семья.
Рутина!А куда деваться?:tgsf::phil_19::24545245:

----------


## Irina

Заняться есть чем, но зачем?
Спасибо ведь никто не скажет.
Создам я лучше пару тем,
Дела ? Ну тут как карта ляжет.

----------


## Assol

НУ да работа за компом
хорошее занятие!
НО извините,мне пора!
Часы пропели,час работы!
Ну что?ДО встречи у компа.
Вы не в обиде?
ВСЁ ли так?:JC_hulahoop-girl:

----------


## Irina

До встречи и удачи,
Увидимся ещё
На форуме и в чате,
коль нам так суждено

----------


## Assol

Ну-сходила на работу
Нервы потрепали-удовольствия ни грамм
          МОРАЛЬ:
Сиди дома у компа
Далеко ходить не надо
Побываеш где те надо
И цела и невредима!
Удовольствия "корзина"!
И полемика и спорт
И приятный разговор
ДА, чуть не забыла
Подушечку помягче не забудь!

----------


## Irina

Сижу сейчас мечтаю,
Как утром, выпив чаю,
Поеду я без плача
На любиму на дачу.

----------


## Akasey

Сижу теперь, и вечер
Вдруг накатил на плечи
И только я не знаю
Когда я побухаю...

----------


## illusion

Не бухай! 
стихи слагай.

----------


## Akasey

Стихи слотать
Не лыком шить,
И если не дано,
То врят-ли суждено.

----------


## illusion

Стихами говорят, порою ими дышат,
А рифма не идёт, ты позови - услышит.

----------


## Akasey

Но вот зови ты,ни зови
А в голове сплошной бордак.
И если вдруг она придёт, 
То будет всё совсем не так.
Придётся ей метлу поднять
В порядок мысли приводя.

----------


## illusion

Ну вот, уже какой-то толк)
И видишь -ты же не умолк.
Всё расписал, всё пояснил,
Про пиво даже позабыл.

----------


## Akasey

Остались белым снегом 
На моей руке
Капли снега - вот и рифме конец

----------


## illusion

Романтика в тебе жива.
Спасибо, Лёша. Я ушла.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Стихами говорят, порою ими дышат,
> А рифма не идёт, ты позови - услышит.


вот так из ничего и незачем,
хотя в душе надеялся и верил,
подул счастливый ветер перемен,
и ты вошла в распахнутые двери..-)

----------


## illusion

И что тут странного? Когда её не ждёшь,- 
Когда ты мёртв, - она порой приходит,
Чтоб правду спрятать в сладостную ложь,
Печаль закутав в призрачность мелодий.

----------


## fIzdrin

как в жизни все запутано порой,
лежишь ты мертвый,а она приходит,
печаль закутав,празднует любовь,
и облачает в простоту рапсодий...

----------


## illusion

Ну как ты, fizdrin? Всё ещё живой?
И рифма, как и водится, с тобой))

----------


## fIzdrin

Стих - это боль и защита от боли,
стих-это,что-то нам данное свыше,
смотря в небеса вопрошаю *до коле*
если,конечно,меня там услышат...-)

----------


## Akasey

До коле знакомая фраза
Наверное так отвечал наш могущий,
Ведь если б не он, 
невидать нам экстаза
С таким неторопким 
Байфлаем ебу*им...

----------


## Akasey

Что-то рифма пропала,
Что делать теперь 
И хоть не стучись ты в закрытую дверь. 

рифмы нету, она убегла, зафтра допишу

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Что-то рифма пропала,
> Что делать теперь 
> И хоть не стучись ты в закрытую дверь. 
> 
> ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭ рифмы нету


Найди ты музу сваю...
И полюби её...
И снова рифма придет...
А ты не упусти её=)

----------


## Akasey

Любить её???
В какой-то позе???
А может просто полюбить???
Нет, думаю всё это просто
Вот только гдеб её добыть? (музу (.)(.)   )

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Любить её???
> В какой-то позе???
> А может просто полюбить???
> Нет, думаю всё это просто
> Вот только гдеб её добыть? (музу (.)(.)   )


Добыть её совсем не просто.
И в позе не обязательно любить.
Любить же можно очень просто.
А в позе лучше не любить.  (бредова)

----------


## Akasey

Но ведь без позы 
Где же сладость?
А где же психика моя?
ведь это просто ума разность
И не абы чЫя...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Но ведь без позы 
> Где же сладость?
> А где же психика моя?
> ведь это просто ума разность
> И не абы чЫя...


Абы чЫя-не правда...
Она твоя и лишь твоя...
любовь и муза-это счастье...
невзаимная любовь-это беда...

----------


## Akasey

Любовь зла, 
Полюбиш и козУ...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Любовь зла, 
> Полюбиш и козУ...


Ну козы любят ведь козлов...
А мы чем лучше? Ты подумай)

----------


## illusion

Какую муть вы развели!
Чтоб про козлов - стихи нужны?

----------


## Irina

Солнышко жарит.
Все скоро растают.
Меня, например,
Только кофе спасает.

----------


## Irina

Пишет он людские судьбы - 
Люди им должны быть рады.
Ну а мы потом страдаем,
Исполняя всё как надо.

----------


## Alexanderr

Исполняя всё как надо
праведника ждёт награда
это грешнику мученье
эти все ограниченья...

----------


## Irina

Ограничена свобода,
Нету права выбора.
Разве это хорошо,
Что судьба прописана?

----------


## Irina

Тяжесть на сердце.
Откуда? Не знаю.
Что за на пасть?
Не понимаю.

----------


## Irina

Хоть я не пью, но тот же ветер
Меня совсем прижал ко дну.
И в голове всё тоже перепутано -
Зачем живу? И для кого живу?

----------


## Irina

Всё что осталось - сияющий след.
Скоро и он растворится во тьме.
Радости больше не будет и бед,
Даже не вспомнит никто обо мне.

----------


## SDS

Что - то , курва, я не в духе,
Зазвенело в правом ухе
И болит радикулит -
Где ты, доктор Айболит?

РПГ куплю в хозмаге,
Заверну его в бумаге
И ...пойдёт мочить блядей
Православный иудей.

----------


## Sanych

> Что - то , курва, я не в духе,
> Зазвенело в правом ухе
> И болит радикулит -
> Где ты, доктор Айболит?
> 
> РПГ куплю в хозмаге,
> Заверну его в бумаге
> И ...пойдёт мочить блядей
> Православный иудей.


Наболело?

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
загангренило

----------


## SDS

Вы на партрэт мой не сматрыце,
В нём ни дабавить, ни адняць.
А то магу и на "иврите"
Вам  смысел жизни абъясняць.

----------


## SDS

Что-то видел, чего-то не знаю,
Жизнь прожил не в аду, не в раю.
Водку пью и с тоской поминаю
Комсомольскую юность мою.

----------


## vetra

Что-то здеся слишком тихо
Подниму сейчас шумиху
Эй, евреи, греки, турки
Ходь сюда, коль не придурки ))))))

----------


## Irina

Ну зачем же тут шумиха?
Хорошо, когда так тихо.
Мы народ не обижаем
И любых людей встречаем

----------


## vetra

Потому, что тихо-скучно
Покричать бы надо звучно
Тишина на уши давит
И тоска вот вот задавит

----------


## Irina

Скучно? Темы почитай,
а людей не обижай!

----------


## vetra

Это я их обижаю???
Я же просто развлекаю
Разбудить я вас пытаюсь
А ненадо - удаляюсь!

----------


## Irina

Что тебе сказать в ответ,
Удаляться или нет
дело личное твоё,
такое мнение моё.
(а если серьёзно, нет в сети ни национальности ни возраста - все равны)

----------


## SDS

Пили вчера с другом за святое дело,
Мне - так ничего, а друга пронесло...
Видно чрево друга не совсем хотело,
Но мы всё же пили - всем смертям на зло!

----------


## Carlen

Сегодня есть отличный повод
Водки выпить с утреца - 
Мне вчера уже второго
Родила жена мальца

Собрались друзья на праздник,
Пили день и пили ночь,
А на утро мы узнали,
Что не сын родился - дочь.

Что же, есть еще причина
Нам веселье повторить:
Ведь пили мы вчера за сына,
За дочь сегодня будем пить!

Переживали мы не шибко,
Что ошиблась медсестра.
За врачебную ошибку
Завтра снова пьем с утра.

День за днем, прошла неделя,
Кто может мне теперь помочь,
Ведь не помню я с похмелья,
Сын родился или дочь.

Поднималось тостов много,
Как в грязь лицом тут не упасть,
И как жену встречать с роддома,
Лучше б двойня родилась.

----------


## SDS

*Carlen*, 
так - сын или дочь?
или - двойня?

----------


## Carlen

Спросите об этом парнишку,
Что у роддома волнуется, ждет.
Дочь - хорошо, хорошо и сынишка!,
Кого медсестра принесет.

----------

